# Galerie: LN2/Dice-Container



## Hyperhorn (23. November 2007)

Extreme PCGH wächst von Tag zu Tag und mittlerweile finden sich schon einige Extrem-OCer in unseren Reihen. Genau für diese Leute ist der Thread gedacht, in dem über die Zeit hoffentlich eine schöne Sammlung von CPU/GPU(/RAM)-Pots entstehen wird.

*Also postet fleißig Pics eurer Container!*

Haltet euch mit Infos zu Design(konzept), Handhabung, Leistung und Erbauer nicht zurück.* *

Preisanfragen sind übrigens in einer PM an den Erbauer besser aufgehoben als in einem öffentliche Thread...


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

CPU-Pot aus Kupfer made by piotres.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für Quali, demnächst bessere Pics ohne Überkomprimierung...


----------



## Oliver (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Piotres GPU-Container rev 4.0 mit großer Base:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biG_aL2 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> CPU-Pot aus Kupfer made by piotres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Hyperhorn

wo hast du den Container herekommen?
ICh möchte mir nämlich auch einen zulegen.

Danke


----------



## klEb (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

@Hyperhorn:
welche Maße/Masse (beides wäre interessant ) hat er?

und ist der Boden eingelötet?


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. November 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

@biG_aL2: Am besten PM (/email) in Englisch direkt an piotres: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/member.php?u=15509 Darfst ihn gerne auch von mir grüßen.^^

@klEb: Gelötet, Durchmesser 5,5cm, Höhe 30cm (ist damit einer der längeren )
Gewicht? Keine Ahnung, mehr als übliche Luftkühler aber auf jeden Fall vertretbar IMO. 

Edit: Bitte noch ein "l" in den Threadtitel einfügen. Thx!


----------



## blueman (30. November 2007)

@PCGH_Oliver das sind ja super bilder!


----------



## Homer (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Jo finde ich auch aber wie befestigt man denn so ein dice auf der Grafikarte?


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

@Homer: Container für Grafikkarten werden seitlich verschraubt. Schau auf Bild 1 von Oliver: Befestigungslöcher + Halteplatte (--> kommt auf die Rückseite) + Schrauben


----------



## natu (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Hi,

hier mal meine beiden die heute gekommen sind 

Gebaut von LittleDevil (ist ja bekannt wer das ist hoff ich ma)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werden dann morgen mit DICE und LN² getestet

MFG natu


----------



## StellaNor (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Sehen geil aus, bin auf Ergebnisse sehr gespannt


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

@natu

versuchst du Reckort zu Knacken ?


----------



## natu (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Hi,

weis nicht mal gucken was die Karten und der QX9650 so können.

MFG natu


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*



natu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weis nicht mal gucken was die Karten und der QX9650 so können.
> 
> MFG natu





Wie sieht dein System genau aus ?


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

wie viel  hase eigentlich für gezahlt wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## natu (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Hi,

QX9650
HD2900XT
CellshockPC14400
Asus Maximus Extreme
Asus P5E3 WS Pro
Asus P5E64 WS Pro

usw. hier mal nen Link zu dem Thread bei AF Klick

MFG natu


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*



natu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> QX9650
> HD2900XT
> ...





Also dein System hört sich schon viel versprechend an 

Mach mal ein Video und Poste das mal hier das wäre mal richtig Geil ^^ 


MFG


Ich


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

Kannst auch mal bei Awardfabrik.de im Forum nachschauen, dort sollte der Thread in der Extremkühlung Abteilung zu finden sein.


----------



## KvD (28. Januar 2008)

hier meiner made by Otterauge :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (28. Januar 2008)

Schönes Teil 

Das nenn ich mal Wandstärke ^^


----------



## KvD (28. Januar 2008)

joa der ist gut dick, und wiegt 1,3kg^^


----------



## KvD (26. Februar 2008)

meine kleine hat einen neuen.............................kühler (leihgabe von flo91)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Februar 2008)

Geforce 8800 GTS 512 ?


----------



## KvD (26. Februar 2008)

richtig


----------



## Oliver (26. Februar 2008)

Karte komplett ohne Isolation?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2008)

Und ohne Kühler auffn SPannungsreglern??


----------



## exa (27. Februar 2008)

und der speicher...


----------



## Oliver (27. Februar 2008)

Der Speicher wird über den eiskalten PCB gekühlt, die Spannungswandler sind mit Voltmod schon eher kritisch.


----------



## KvD (27. Februar 2008)

1, noch kein v-mod drauf

2. nur für fotos

3. vile zu isolieren gibt es da nicht mehr evtl. nocht etwas armaflex unter den Kühler, denn wenn die Karte kalt bleibt passiert da nichts, da eis ja nicht leitet...

4. die Spawas bekommen denn nen dicken 120er das muss gehen, zur not kommen halt ramkühler rauf


----------



## Homer (2. März 2008)

@KvD 
Hast du dein pot von Otterauge gekauft oder geliehen?


----------



## KvD (5. März 2008)

so die Karte hat ohne iso überlebt, es gab zwar heftige Eisbildung, aber kein Wasser

Der pot auf der gts ist nicht meiner, der ist von Flo91 gelihen und made by Otti

der hier ist meiner von Otti gekauft, er verleiht keine mehr.

*verliebtsei*^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (5. März 2008)

Qualität vom Fachmann


----------



## KvD (5. März 2008)

matürlich nur das Beste vom Besten


----------



## der8auer (6. März 2008)

Da ich derzeit meinen Container plane wollte ich mal meine Zeichnung posten. Rohr und Boden bestehen aus Cu und werden zum Schluss miteinander verlötet oder verschweißt. Das ganze Material müsste in den nächsten Tagen kommen dann kann ich ans drehen gehen 

Zeichnung ist 1:1, ein Kästchen= 5x5mm


----------



## Homer (7. März 2008)

@der8auer 
Viel Erfolg beim Bauen 
ich wurde es interessant finden wenn du dazu ein Thema aufmachen würdest wie Kovsk


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2008)

Ja klar  Werde ich alles ausführlich machen wenn meine restlichen Teile endlich kommen


----------



## Homer (7. März 2008)

Cool freue mich schon drauf


----------



## xQlusive (8. März 2008)

achja mal zum thema dice...

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1321/4/page_4_the_cooler/index.html

die ocz kompressor kühlung wurde sogar schon getestet, vielleicht also doch keine varporware =D


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

Das Teile finde ich auch geil. Ich weiß nur nicht wie man eins von denen ergattern kann. Vorallem in Deutschland.


----------



## Brzeczek (8. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit meinen Container plane wollte ich mal meine Zeichnung posten. Rohr und Boden bestehen aus Cu und werden zum Schluss miteinander verlötet oder verschweißt. Das ganze Material müsste in den nächsten Tagen kommen dann kann ich ans drehen gehen
> 
> Zeichnung ist 1:1, ein Kästchen= 5x5mm





Die Zeichnung ist aber nicht nach DIN EN gezeichnet


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

die ist nach DIN Schulblock Norm gezeichnet


----------



## rabit (8. März 2008)

Sind diese Dinger für den Dauereinsatz gedacht oder nur für Testzwecke?


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

Nur für kurze Dauer. Für eine Bench Session eben  Auf die Dauer wäre das Trockeneis und LN2 auch viel zu teuer und unpraktisch.


----------



## Dr.House (8. März 2008)

@ der8auer

Willst du dann deine FX unter LN2 benchen,oder holst du dir Intel zum benchen ?


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

Jo ich werde die FX benchen. Sofern es geht  Ein eventueller Coldbug macht mir sorgen


----------



## Kovsk (8. März 2008)

Naja, also LN2 würde ich lassen. Ist beim ersten mal ine ganz schlechte Idee. Mann sollte mit DICE beginnen. Da hat man bei AMD auch wenigert Probs wegem doch doch teils niedrigen Coldbug. LN2 ist am anfang sehr frustrirend... und wenn du dich dann auchnoch gelich auf 2 Temps konzentrieren musst... hast du nur Chaos.. also lass LN2 weg und nim DICE dann kannste auchma 5min alleine lassen ohne das was passiert


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

Ah hatte nicht richtig gelesen  Ich werde mit den FX benchen aber nicht unter LN2 sondern DICE.


----------



## Dr.House (9. März 2008)

@ der8auer

Da brauchst du aber 2 von den Pötten !

Oder hast ein extra Board wo du die einzeln einsetzen kannst ?

Dann aber mit Fotos bitte.


----------



## der8auer (9. März 2008)

Jo ich weiß dass ich 2 brauche  Sind auch 2 in arbeit. Theoretisch kann ich die auch einzeln auf meinem Board betreiben. Werde ich vielleicht auch damit ich sehen kann welcher wie hoch geht. Ich werde alles ausführlich dokumentieren wenn es so weit ist, keine Sorge 

mfg


----------



## Kovsk (9. März 2008)

Kovsk CPU Pot Rev 1.1
Sry für die schlechten Bilder, iwas stimmt mit meiner Cam net...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatten ist ein wenig verschmutzt weil ich schlampig beim löten war. Ist aber eben und leitet gut.
Einen Test mit Wasser im Pot habe ich schon gemacht, dieser verlief sehr gut. Ich gehe mal(kann man grob errechnen) von Temps um die -50° unter last mit DICE aus.(E2140@3,3Ghz@1,4V)


----------



## genetic (31. März 2008)

hier möcht ich mal meinen cpu-pot vorstellen:den "G1"...
testen konnte ich ihn leider nur kurz mit d.ice,da nach
ca.1 std oc nen anruf vom chef kam und ich auf montage 
musste.
und bis jetzt gabs leider noch keine gelegenheit,
das zu wiederholen.
gekühlt wurde nen p4 3ghz s478(northwood)
1,8vc bei ca.-55°c auf nem p4c800ed

btw:der pot könnte mal wieder poliert werden


----------



## Homer (31. März 2008)

hier bei Pcghx haben wir wohl die längsten ^^
hast du den selbst gefertigt?


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Schöner Pot 

Jo den Boden könnte man mal wieder zum spiegeln bringen


----------



## Kovsk (31. März 2008)

Den längsten haben wir bei der AF 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AOCM Monsterpot by Otterauge


----------



## McZonk (31. März 2008)

Ist das deiner Kovsk? 



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> *Also postet fleißig Pics eurer Container!*
> 
> Haltet euch mit Infos zu Design(konzept), Handhabung, Leistung und Erbauer nicht zurück.


----------



## Homer (31. März 2008)

An Meister Otterauge kommt eben keiner ran!!!

ich meinte auch eher von der Anzahl das die meisten der Pots hier alle so um die 30 cm lang sind


----------



## Kovsk (31. März 2008)

Nö, aber warum soll man nur seine eigenen Posten... finde ich net so sinnvoll... sind ja immerhin von meinen Teamkolegen  Und net einfach Bilder die ich im Netz finde.

: Außerdem sollte das passend zum Comment "Wir haben hier wohl die länsten" sein


----------



## genetic (31. März 2008)

Homer schrieb:


> hier bei Pcghx haben wir wohl die längsten ^^
> hast du den selbst gefertigt?


jo bei mir auf der arbeit

edit:ich sehe grade ich hab noch cu liegen...
      da werd ich mich mal wieder ans cad 
      setzen,und noch nen neuen machen...
      wenn die arbeit das zulässt...


----------



## genetic (1. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schöner Pot
> 
> Jo den Boden könnte man mal wieder zum spiegeln bringen



bei gelegenheit wird er wieder so aussehen...


----------



## Patrickclouds (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




demnächst kommen auch noch bilder von "normalen" cpu pötten


----------



## Homer (4. April 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir (alle) Foto von Pots Central auf einem Post Festhalten?
wie Otterauge mit seinen selbst gebauten
z.B.


Hyperhorn´s DICE\LN2 Pot  made by piotres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fr3ak´s GPU Pot made by piotres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KVD´s LN2-Pot made by Otteraug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Spiegelkraft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (3. Mai 2008)

hier sind meine pötte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonBanana (9. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich hier ins Forum gefunden habe, gleich mal meinen ersten Post ins rechte Licht rücken 

Hier meine Commando Bench-Ausrüstung:

Links Otterauge CPU-Pot, rechts Duniek NB-Pot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patrick: Ich muss mal vorbeikommen und mir die Teile angucken


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Februar 2009)

Mein RAM-Pot made by Nanok

Foto-Qualität ist von der Ausleuchtung her mies, aber es gibt Schlimmeres. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2009)

Schickes Teil  Kenn ich irgendwoher. Ist das Teil von XS?

Lohnt es sich?

Ein paar Bilder von meinen aktuellen CPU- und Northbridge-Pots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2009)

Sehr nice 
Ist die Befestigung nur für S775 oder bohrst du auch noch Löcher für den Core i7-Sockel (1366) oder AM3?


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2009)

Das war nur ein "Prototyp". Den Pot werde ich erst mal nur für mein EVGA Board verwenden. Meine zukünftigen werden alle mit Multi-Sockel Halterung hergestellt


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2009)

achso ok


----------



## Kovsk (22. Februar 2009)

@Hyperhorn:
Hast du das Teil aus OCBay? Da war die Tage nämlich auch so eins.

@der8auer: Sehen nicht schlecht aus  Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich schlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schickes Teil  Kenn ich irgendwoher. Ist das Teil von XS?


Weder...


Kovsk schrieb:


> @Hyperhorn:
> Hast du das Teil aus OCBay? Da war die Tage nämlich auch so eins.


...noch. 
Nanok hat mehrere dieser RAM-Pots gefertigt, insofern geistern die auch im Netz herum. Meinen habe ich schon etwas länger, aber ich bin erst heute zum Fotografieren gekommen. Siehe Thread von Nanok: G.skill 8000Hz 3.3.3.9@ 595 - XtremeSystems Forums


der8auer schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich?


Das konnte ich leider noch nicht ausprobieren, aber allein schon die Optik ist mir das wert. (Der Spiegelglanz kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht raus )
Realistisch gesehen bringt das nur was bei RAM-Rekordversuchen. Zumindest hat man eine höhere Chance, dass 1M bei 581,7 MHz 3-3-3-9 im Dual-Channel-Modus durchläuft.


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2009)

Neues Material für 9800GX2 Pots und CPU-Pots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (13. März 2009)

Dein Baumarkt-Lager ist ziemlich voll 

Höre du plannst vllt. ne große Session ende des Monats.

Schade dass ich soweit von dir wohne für ne gemeinsame Session. Würde gerne mein i7 Sys kalt machen und mit nem paar 9800X2 lassen sich viele Punkte holen.


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2009)

So die 9800GX2 Pots sind nach langer bastelei fertig 

Die Lichtverhältnisse sind um die Uhrzeit nicht so toll. Mache morgen noche ein paar gute Bilder bei Tageslicht.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. April 2009)

Mir fällt auf, dass ich meinen anderen CPU-Pot noch gar nicht für den Thread abgelichtet habe.

@der8auer: Sehr schön, dass du einen auf GPU machst. Die Oberfläche kommt einer Pastelloptik recht nahe, vielleicht liegts aber auch nur an der Beleuchtung. Freue mich auf mehr Bilder!


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2009)

Dann leg mal los und poste deine Bilder.

Ja das liegt an der Beleuchtung...


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2009)

Neue Bilder  Hoffe die sind besser geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Aufsatz und Pot für bessere Wärmeübertragung und Dichtheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alu Aufsatz um das Einfüllen zu erleichtern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (29. April 2009)

Ganze Arbeit liefert der Mod. Ne im ernst....Awesome.
N1 work
MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. April 2009)

Sehen gut aus. Planst du auch GPU-Pots mit Multi-Halterungen?


----------



## theLamer (29. April 2009)

> Sehen gut aus.


Joa, kann nur zustimmen. Ist ein geiles Ding geworden 



> Planst du auch GPU-Pots mit Multi-Halterungen?


Hehe, wenn ja, hätte ich evtl auch Interesse, ber  erst nen Core i7 benchen (DICE)


----------



## PrimeCool3r (29. April 2009)

Echt Top das ding. Hoffentlich ist es auch so gut wies aussieht.

PS: Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Dice und LN2 Pots?

MfG


----------



## theLamer (29. April 2009)

Die für LN2 sind schwerer, weil die Temperatur so leichter konstant gehalten werden kann 
(Der Kupferkern hält die Benchtemperatur)... Wegen COldbug-Systemen bei fast allen LN2-Pots so konzipiert

Bei DICE tritt der Effekt eigentlich nicht auf, deshalb sind die meist nicht so schwer und nicht immer aus Kupfer... Aluminium bietet sich auch an und ist günstiger.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (29. April 2009)

Schwerer = Mehr Wandstärke? Ich hatte so an an 10mm Boden und ca. 7mm Wandstärke gedacht. Fürn CPU Pot. Syr für OT.

MfG


----------



## theLamer (29. April 2009)

der Boden (Kern) des Pots ist dicker, soweit ich das weiß...
An der Seitenwand des Pots willst die Kälte ja gar nicht haben, sondern unten 

Frag mal am besten der8auer, der kann dir einiges dazu sagen ^^


----------



## PrimeCool3r (29. April 2009)

thx, werd ich mal tun. 

Fröhliches Benchen noch


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus. Planst du auch GPU-Pots mit Multi-Halterungen?



Das Teil bekommt auch eine  Dazu fehlt nur eine kleine Alu-Platte mit den Löchern. Kommt auch noch 




theLamer schrieb:


> Joa, kann nur zustimmen. Ist ein geiles Ding geworden
> 
> Hehe, wenn ja, hätte ich evtl auch Interesse, ber  erst nen Core i7 benchen (DICE)



Danke  zur MultiHalterung siehe oben 



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> Echt Top das ding. Hoffentlich ist es auch so gut wies aussieht.
> 
> PS: Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Dice und LN2 Pots?
> 
> MfG



Thx. Unter DICE hab ich ihn schon getestet hwbot.org - der8auer's Aquamark score
Ging wirklich gut. In 2 Wochen mit LN2.

@ PrimeCool3r: In erster Linie benutzt man für LN2 Pots mehr Material. Bei GPU Pots gibts allerdings keinen großen Unterschied. Nur Bei CPU Pots. Hier nimmt man für DICE, Container mit 750-1500g und bei LN2 gerne um die 2-3kg


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2009)

9800GX2 Pot isoliert und montiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o!m (4. Mai 2009)

Sieht sehr cool aus!

Edit: Was hat der an Fassungsvermögen?


----------



## theLamer (10. Mai 2009)

Sieht Hammer aus 
Vmod machst du mit Voltage-Factory oder?


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2009)

Danke 

Ja so muss ich nichts löten und kanns einfacher einstellen. Unter DICE habe ich mit 1,35vGPU (Standard 1,15V) schon einen Takt von ~870MHz hinbekommen. Ich hoffe mit LN2 auf einen Takt von 950-1000MHz


----------



## Tomateeeee (10. Mai 2009)

jaja unser roman zeig uns mal deine potsammlung


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2009)

Neuer Pot mit POM Halterung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

Mein Baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

Besser ist das.
Ich denke die Aluhalterung war nicht so Ideal,oder?


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2009)

Denke von der Leistung her macht es keinen Unterschied. Aber es ist definitiv leicher zu isolieren.

@ Alriin: Jau und Dr.House bekommt auch so einen


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

Stanzt Du jetzt schon Seriennummern in die Pots?


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2009)

Logisch  Schon immer.


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2009)

WO is meiner? oO

great Work Roman!


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2009)

Der Potbau steht nicht still 

Neue Auflage mit 2,4kg statt 1,3kg (meine Standardpots) und vielen Rillen. Dadurch auch für DICE sehr gut geeignet.

Nach der "Produktion"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann poliert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (13. Juni 2009)

oha, nice work, was für ein Durchmesser hat der Pott scheint schon an meine 80mm ran zu kommen


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2009)

Danke

Der Pot hat einen Durchmesser von 70mm


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

Der sieht ja echt lecker aus,tolle arbeit


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2009)

So werden meine Pots übrigens poliert. Ein kleines Video von mir 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy0kPJMWyPE

Poliert werden die Pots übrigens von meinem Bruder. Danke an dieser Stelle.


----------



## McZonk (15. Juni 2009)

Ou man, dazu sag ich nur: es ist so derbe an der Zeit das Fass anzuzapfen  

Echt klasse Arbeit!


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Juni 2009)

@der8auer


Schönes Video, so sieht mal ein Leien wie es gemacht wird.

P.S: Hast du schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit ein Phenom 2 und Flüssig Helium ?


----------



## Da_Frank (16. Juni 2009)

@der8auer Warum ist in der 9800GX2 eigentlich ein Loch drin?


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub nicht, dass Roman schon mit Flüssighelium gebencht hat. 

Dieses Vergnügen hatten erst wenige.


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass Roman schon mit Flüssighelium gebencht hat.
> 
> Dieses Vergnügen hatten erst wenige.




Weil so Teuer oder weil man so schwer ran kommt ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juni 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Weil so Teuer oder weil man so schwer ran kommt ?


Sowohl als auch, wobei beide Punkte eigentlich zusammenhängen. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kann man bekanntlich fast alles kriegen...

@all: Es ist eine *Galerie*, also sind jetzt wieder *Bilder* angesagt.


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2009)

Jawohl, Stephan! 

Mein Dice/LN2 Pot by der8auer

.....sozusagen Out of the Box. Hab ihn gerade erst aus dem Karton geholt.


----------



## theLamer (16. Juni 2009)

Geiles Video


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> @der8auer Warum ist in der 9800GX2 eigentlich ein Loch drin?



Da sitzt normalerweiße der Lüfter des Standardkühlers.

@ Brzeczek: Nein. Will mich erst mal mit dem neuen i7 einarbeiten.

@ Alriin: Schön dass er angekommen ist


----------



## Da_Frank (16. Juni 2009)

Und meine Frage?


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2009)

Habe ich doch beantwortet 

"Da sitzt normalerweiße der Lüfter des Standardkühlers."


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

Kann man bei dir eigentlich so ne container bei dir bestellen?und wenn ja wieviel würden die kosten?


----------



## Hardware_Noob (16. Juni 2009)

Über preise redet man nicht öffentlich daher PN.
Nur ein Tipp:Teuer


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Juni 2009)

Nächster tipp OCBay.net Free Online Auctions for Overclockers and Gamers !


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

Ja die haben wir schon ausgetauscht!
Aber teuer ist relativ!Gute handarbeit ist immer nicht so günstig,aber
dafür weiß man was *Mann* bekommt!


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2009)

Hardware_Noob schrieb:


> Über preise redet man nicht öffentlich daher PN.
> Nur ein Tipp:Teuer



Die wirklich guten Kühler von Thermalright & Zalman kosten 50 bis 90€.
Gute Wasserkühlungen 250 bis 500€. (_geschätzt_)
Beide aus Massenproduktion, beide untauglich für das was wir kühlen wollen.

Ergo ist ein handgefertigter, auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmter LN2/Dice Container für den Preis sehr wohl ok.


----------



## theLamer (17. Juni 2009)

Denke mal auch... Und HWbot-Member kriegen sogar noch 10% Rabatt bei der8auer (war bei mir auf jeden Fall so) soweit ich weiß.... also los, anmelden 

Preis is für den Pot ok... aber kostet halt schon etwas
Gute Arbeit @ Roman


----------



## Hardware_Noob (17. Juni 2009)

Ja klar die Pots sind keine Massenware sondern sehr gut Handgefertigt.
Der Preis ist vollkommen ok da das Kupfer ja auch sau Teuer ist.
ich meinte auch nicht das er überteuert ist sondern einfach nicht billig.
Aber dafür kann man die Wasserkühlung z.b 24/7 verwenden anderst als ein Pot.
Ich wollte nur sagen dass es nicht billig ist nicht das er sich jetzt ddenkt das sowas 20€ kostet.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2009)

So nun mal wieder zu Bildern 

McZonk braucht bald einen Pot 

1,35kg schwere Basis mit ordentlich Struktur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (17. Juni 2009)

Wirklich gute Arbeit Roman!Und bei der hochglanz polierung da brauch man keinen spiegel mehr!


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2009)

Danke.
Kommt noch  Für die Politur muss mein Bruder dann wieder ran  (Er bekommt Provision dafür)


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (17. Juni 2009)

Kleine frage Roman:Nimmst du an der vorentscheidung zur oc arena teil?


----------



## theLamer (17. Juni 2009)

Schön wäre es, wenn man so eine CPU wie stummerwinter oder die Benchbros hätte... Dagegen sind wir quasi chancenlos
Also hier ist noch keiner von uns eingetragen


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (17. Juni 2009)

Meinst du die,die einen selectierten cpu bekommenhaben?


----------



## theLamer (17. Juni 2009)

Also wenn, dann nicht extra dafür... Aber stummerwinter hat mit der CPU z.B. auf der Cebit einen Aquamark- und 3DMark 2001-Weltrekord erzielt... also schwer zu schaffen.

PS: Bilderthread: (Muss ja sein...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovsk (17. Juni 2009)

Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Meinst du die,die einen selectierten cpu bekommenhaben?


Nein! Boris hat insgesamt 5 E86er selbst gekauft und getestet  Die Benchbros haben ihren besten auch mit eigenen Geld gekaufen 

@Roman: Sieht gut aus


----------



## Da_Frank (18. Juni 2009)

@8auer, jo hab ich voll überlesen^^


----------



## RST Driver (21. Juni 2009)

was ist denn das für eine poliermaschine? eine schleifmaschine mit polieraufsätzen oder was spezielles?

Mfg
Phil


----------



## der8auer (21. Juni 2009)

Das ist eine Optimum PSM 250 Eine Poliermaschine mit speziellen Scheiben für alle Materialien (Alu, Kupfer, Stahl usw.)


----------



## RST Driver (2. Juli 2009)

die 200er tut's genau so für den alltäglichen gebrauch? oder gibt es da noch preiswertere alternativen?

Mfg
Phil


----------



## McZonk (9. Juli 2009)

New Stuff:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

Wasn teil!!
Is doch viel zu schade um da was rein zu kippen^^

Aber mal ne was anderes.
Wo bekommt man so Sachen für Dice Benchs her?
Das Dice sicher aus der Industrie irgend wo aber den Kühltum oder solche Matten?


----------



## Hardware_Noob (9. Juli 2009)

Kühlturm=Container oder Pot.
Das Dice z.n bei Linde oder im i-net bei trockeneis direkt.
Den Pot baut dir z.b Roman oder andere z.b. kingpin oder Piotress
Das Armaflex grigste recht günstig bei ebay.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2009)

Diesen "Kühlturm" (Pot genannt), wie du ihn bei McZonk siehst, habe ich gebaut. Ich verkaufe diese inkl. Isolationsmaterial usw 

Das Isolationsmaterial (Armaflex) kannst du z.B. bei ebay kaufen oder bei Mnzinger Frieser

edit: Da war Hardware_Noob schneller


----------



## Hardware_Noob (9. Juli 2009)

Mich würd mal interresiern wie hoch der Pot eigentlich ist.
Auf den Bilder kommt der Sau groß rüber.
Planst du eigentlich schon was neues Roman vllt. so was wie den F1 von Kingpin?
Aber trotzdem Respekt Great Work!!!


----------



## McZonk (9. Juli 2009)

Hardware_Noob schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interresiern wie hoch der Pot eigentlich ist.
> Auf den Bilder kommt der Sau groß rüber.


Dafür hab ich die perspektive ja gewählt. Gleich gibts nen netten Vergleich 

Ist also kleiner als man das so denkt  Ca 23-24cm isser.

BTW: Bilderfred!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware_Noob (9. Juli 2009)

Hast dir etwa nen dragon F1 gekauft?
Edit: doch nicht,ist kleiner als ich gedacht hab,hätt den jetzt mal so auf 40cm geschätzt.
BTW:Nettes Zewa im Hintergrund


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2009)

Hardware_Noob schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interresiern wie hoch der Pot eigentlich ist.
> Auf den Bilder kommt der Sau groß rüber.
> Planst du eigentlich schon was neues Roman vllt. so was wie den F1 von Kingpin?
> Aber trotzdem Respekt Great Work!!!



Danke 

Ja ich plane einen Multipot der für CPU und GPUs genutzt werden kann. Ist aber noch in Arbeit


----------



## Hardware_Noob (9. Juli 2009)

Krank
Bin mal gespannt wie du das realisiern willst.
Ist der Pot eigentlich aus Vollmaterial oder aus 2 teilen und dann verbunden?

Als nächstes dann CPU+GPU+Nortbrigde+Southbrigde+Chipsatz+Ram+HDD+Netzteil


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube Netzteil und HDD ist nicht wirklich von nutzen^^
Aber cool wärs. Wort wörtlich xD

Auf den anderen Bilder sieht der aber echt hammer groß aus.

So ein multi Pot wär nice.
Erst CPU benchen dann GPU^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2009)

Ist schon fertig geplant. Muss ich nur noch bauen  Denke mal in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. Juli 2009)

Hier mein erster Pot


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht denn der Pot von innen aus?


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Pot von innen aus?



Hab ich noch kein Foto von innen. Im massiven Teil ist eine Bohrung mit einem 38 Durchmesser. Stell heute Abend noch eins rein.


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. Juli 2009)

So, hier ein Foto vom inneren!


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2009)

Universelle GPU Pots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Juli 2009)

Schöne Pots^^


----------



## Nilbo (22. Juli 2009)

Sehen ja nice aus.
Halten die auch das wonach sie aussehen?^^


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2009)

Werden wir hier testen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aded-der8auers-mczonks-kleine-farm-2-0-a.html


----------



## speddy411 (6. August 2009)

Also der Pot von Contact kommt mir doch bekannt vor 
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das er mir eben den verkauft hat....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß Speddy411​
​


----------



## der8auer (7. August 2009)

Neben den kleinen multi GPU Pots habe ich jetzt auch größere  Pro Pot 2,05kg Gewicht.

Modell per Solid Edge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufsatz aus Alu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pot ohne Halterung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Halterung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Pots hat mein Bruder für mich an einer CNC Fräsmaschine hergestellt zu der ich keinen Zugriff habe (großes THX an der Stelle). Daher bleiben das Einzelstücke die nicht zum verkauf stehen!


----------



## Fabian (7. August 2009)

Sehr scharfer Pot

Aber am optischen könntest du noch etwas arbeiten


----------



## der8auer (7. August 2009)

Ja der ist frisch aus der Produktion  Muss noch geschliffen und poliert werden.


----------



## cami (7. August 2009)

Der is sicherlich noch nicht fertig poliert etc.. würde nicht zu den anedern Pot's passen, welche er bereits gefertigt hat xD

Daher denke ich, dass in kürze die fertigen Bilder gepostet werden ^^

@ Bestätigt


----------



## CoNtAcT (8. August 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Also der Pot von Contact kommt mir doch bekannt vor
> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das er mir eben den verkauft hat....
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe doch den Pot aufpoliert, sieht aber auf dem ersten Bild nicht so aus! 
Hier Bilder von meiner neuesten Pot Generation.


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2009)

Alu Pot mit Alu Halterung? Eher ein Rückschritt oder?

Der Kupferpot sieht meinen schon sehr ähnlich


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2009)

Aluhalterung... 
Na dann viel Spaß damit beim Benchen, ich weiß die POM-Halterung von Roman zu schätzen 
Achja... Bilderthread
Kupfer-Pot by der8auer mit POM-Halterung und selfmade kürzer gemachten Gewindestangen...


----------



## CrashStyle (19. August 2009)

Von Otti:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (19. August 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Kupfer-Pot by der8auer mit POM-Halterung und selfmade *kürzer gemachten Gewindestangen*...



Das sollte ich auch mal machen.


----------



## der8auer (20. August 2009)

Kürzer geht halt immer  Deswegen statte ich meine mit langen aus


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

Neue CN-Series:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Stelle THX an meinen Bruder für die Mühe mit Schreiben des Programms usw.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi
was wuerde so ein pot kosten?
Ist der eher fuer dice oder ln2?


----------



## Hollywood (11. Oktober 2009)

*WOW! * 
Das grenzt ja schon fast an Kunst! Sieht echt klasse aus!
Haben will! 
Einfach toll!



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Hi
> was wuerde so ein pot kosten?
> Ist der eher fuer dice oder ln2?



Schreib ihm ne PM, dann sagt er es dir sicher gern. 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Oktober 2009)

19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Hi
> was wuerde so ein pot kosten?
> Ist der eher fuer dice oder ln2?




Der wird besser für LN2 sein 

Sieht echt geil aus der8auer


----------



## 19WMWF91 (11. Oktober 2009)

Wegen der struktur oder?
Macht das nen grossen unterschied?


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Hi
> was wuerde so ein pot kosten?
> Ist der eher fuer dice oder ln2?



Der ist nur für LN2 gedacht. Meine anderen Pots mit Rillen-Struktur eignen sich besser für DICE - haben etwas weniger Masse und mehr Oberfläche.

Preise nur per PN 



Hollywood schrieb:


> *WOW! *
> Das grenzt ja schon fast an Kunst! Sieht echt klasse aus!
> Haben will!
> Einfach toll!
> ...



Danke 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der wird besser für LN2 sein
> 
> Sieht echt geil aus der8auer



Thx 



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Wegen der struktur oder?
> Macht das nen grossen unterschied?



Dieses Design ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Masse und Oberfläche, aber wie schon gesagt nur für LN2 geeignet. 

Es ist allerdings ein Prototyp und noch nicht für den Verkauf gedacht. Weitere sollen aber folgen


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2009)

Der Pot ist ja mal echt stylisch!
Hut ab!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2009)

Weiter gehts im Programm 

NB-40 Multi-Northbridge-Pot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewohnte Rillenstruktur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (12. Oktober 2009)

Wow. Die Pötte sehen geil aus 

Wieviel wiegt denn der Kupfer-Brocken, wird bestimmt gut puffern für den i7.


Grüße Atanas


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Oktober 2009)

Hast du die an einer CNC Bank bearbeitet?


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2009)

Die CN-Series wurden an eine CNC Fräse hergestellt. Der rest wie üblich von hand gedreht 

@ House: Danke  Der Boden ist gar nicht sooo schwer. Sind ca. 1000g. Mit Rohr sollten es dann 1,5kg werden.


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann schaut euch mal meinen neuen Pot an, polieren muss ich ihn noch!


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Heavy geil !!!


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Oktober 2009)

Da mir letztes mein 40er Bohrer im Keller um die Ohren geflogen ist und bei meiner Ständerbohrmaschiene die MK5 Aufnahme verbogen hat, fertige ich meine Pötte nur noch mit kleinen aber tiefen Löchern, der Zeitaufwand ist der gleiche, aber bei weitem nicht so gefährlich ohne Drehbank!
Hier noch mein neuester Boden


----------



## CoNtAcT (21. Oktober 2009)

@ der 8auer,

das Loch in der Mitte hat ca. einen Durchmesser von 14 mm. Was würde passieren, wenn ich einen 22er Bohrer nehme, ihn mittig ansetzte und bis runter bohre? Hätte mann dann eine saubere Schnittkante, oder würden dei anderen Bohrlöcher ausreißen?


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2009)

Prinzipiell geht das. Dein Werkstück muss dabei aber exakt mittig sein und darf nicht verrutschen. Ich bohre meine Pots auch auf Etappen. Allerdings mit einer Drehmaschine.

Bei mir ist es:
8 -> 14 -> 21,75 -> 31,25 (so komische Maße da ich keine anderen in der Größe habe )


----------



## CoNtAcT (21. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Prinzipiell geht das. Dein Werkstück muss dabei aber exakt mittig sein und darf nicht verrutschen. Ich bohre meine Pots auch auf Etappen. Allerdings mit einer Drehmaschine.
> 
> Bei mir ist es:
> 8 -> 14 -> 21,75 -> 31,25 (so komische Maße da ich keine anderen in der Größe habe )


 
Ja, mache ich ja auch ->6 -> 14,5 ->26 ->32 ->40!
Das Werkstück war nicht richtig eingespannt, der Bohrer blieb hängen und durch die Unwucht, riss der Bohrer.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Oktober 2009)

Würde mir auch gerne einen Dice Pot bauen. Ich habe aber ein Problem kann ich keine Drehbank ist es schwer denn Pot-Boden richtig hin zustellen. Ich würde wenn dann im Winter anfangen denn zubauen.


----------



## exa (22. Oktober 2009)

geht das auch auf deutsch?

wenn du keine Drehbank hast, die ersten Versuche kann man bestimmt auch mit einer Standbohrmaschine machen, wenn man sich einen Kupferzylinder und das Rohr gleich passend kauft...


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dankte muss dann nur versuchen das ich so zentral wie möglich Bohre. Aber der Pot ist doch an der Unterseite noch etwas kleiner von Druchmesser her, das könnte ich dann noch nicht hin bekommen.


----------



## exa (22. Oktober 2009)

naja, entweder das Rohr geht genau auf den Kupferkern drauf zum verlöten, oder du musst das Rohr auf den zylinder drauflöten, wobei die erste version wohl die bessere wäre...

dann ist nur noch die Montage auf dem Mainboard problematisch, aber nicht unlösbar; statt dem Absatz muss man dann eben einen kleineren Durchmesser auf der Plate haben und die passend obendraufsetzen...


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist nicht so ein großes Problem.
Als Anschlag für die Teflonhalterung musst du nur ein ca. 2cm langes Stück vom Rohr nehmen,
der Länge nach aufsägen und etwas aufbiegen.
Das kannst du dann über den Pot stülpen und in geeigneter Höhe festlöten.


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2009)

Ultra Low Cost Pot. Wer errät für wen er ist bekommt einen Keks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (24. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ultra Low Cost Pot. Wer errät für wen er ist bekommt einen Keks



Für mich!  Keks?


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2009)

Thats a negative 

Er ist aber bei uns im HWBot Team  Wenn du beim 1. Bild genau hinschaut kannst drauf kommen


----------



## Masterwana (24. Oktober 2009)

Für Lippokratis? 

Für die >1000 Punkte.


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2009)

So ist es 

Bitteschön  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir jetzt schon diese ganzen Pots angeguggt^^.
Auch noch selbst hergestellt!

Hab mal ne Frage:
Wie ist das eigendlich mit dem Flüssigstickstoff?
Ihr schüttet immer nach, aber der Pot is doch Irgendwann mal voll?!
verdunnstet alles?


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

ne der wird nicht voll, erst wenn der pot sich wieder aufwärmt - sprich einiges verdunstet (bzw verkocht) ist, wird nachgekippt...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Achso... gut zu wissen


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2009)

*DICE/LN2 Pot ***Bilderthread****

Stelle mein neues Baby von der8auer.

Gesamtbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namensgravur1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namensgravur2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bodenansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist meine Hand groß^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was habe wir den da ein Schneemann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Dezember 2009)

Und gleich wieder mit den Fingern dran.


----------



## Alriin (26. Januar 2010)

Meinen hat er nicht so aufpoliert... und meinen Namen auch nicht eingestanzt... na dem werd ich was erzählen!


----------



## der8auer (26. Januar 2010)

Namensgravur war ein Extrawunsch... Kann ich dir aber gerne nachträglich noch machen 

Zum Polieren: Die Poliermaschine hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich deinen Pot gebaut habe noch nicht  Daher war deiner auch billiger.


----------



## Alriin (26. Januar 2010)

Den sieht man ja unter dem Armaflex eh net...


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Was das wohl wird? (sehr schwierige Frage )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Naja Mate...
So schwer auch wieder nicht! 
Das werden GPU Pots für dein ATI Setup! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne jemanden namens Hollywood... glaube er möchte einen der GPU Pots haben


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden namens Hollywood... glaube er möchte einen der GPU Pots haben



Haha Cap!!!!

Was ist nun? Stimmts? Keks? 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (15. Februar 2010)

@der8auer

Ich kenne jemanden Namens Alriin, der will auch einen GPU-Pot haben. Nicht, dass du den lieben Alriin wieder vergisst!


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Februar 2010)

@Alriin

Habe da gerade einem im Angebot! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/89082-gpu-pot-high-end-ram-ddr2-gameboy.html

MFG


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @der8auer
> 
> Ich kenne jemanden Namens Alriin, der will auch einen GPU-Pot haben. Nicht, dass du den lieben Alriin wieder vergisst!



Auf dem Bild siehst du doch Material für 3 Pots  Einer davon wird für dich.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Februar 2010)

Oh man 8auer da hast du ja was vor. Bin mal gespannt wie die am Ende aussehen werden, kann aber bestimmt nur gut werden.


----------



## Alriin (15. Februar 2010)

@der8auer

Sehr schön. An die Arbeit! Pause gibts erst wenn die fertig sind.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Februar 2010)

@der8auer

bei meinem kannst du eine Sig draufmachen die ist ja nicht sehr lang.


----------



## @rne (16. Februar 2010)

Scheint wohl Trend zu sein bei den neuen GPU Pötten, ein Schütaufsatz aus Alu


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2010)

Ja mache ich aber schon immer so 

z.B. 9800GX2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem für DICE sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Lower (16. Februar 2010)

Sehr sexy die Pots! 

Ich glaube ich mache nächsten Winter eine kleine Bench-Session so um Neujahr, könnten sich die lieben Ösis mal in Wien treffen, na wär das was Alriin? 

lg Lower


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2010)

Rohmaterial:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ca. 12h später siehts dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (16. Februar 2010)

Nice!!!^^ 

Wenn man die Arbeitszeit mit einrechnet, dann müssten die Dinger verdammt viel wert sein! 
Rechnen wir mal ca.10€x12h sind schonmal 120€.
Lass dir se gut bezahlen.


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2010)

Danke. 10€ sinds leider nicht ganz 

Politur fehlt aber noch


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Februar 2010)

Mein neuer GPU Pot: (Made by Otterauge)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn mein Projekt fertig ist und ich ein schönes
i7 Sys hab muss ich unbedingt mal Dice
ausprobieren, habe das noch nie gemacht 
(Glaube aber, dass ich nicht gleich das 1366 Sys nehmen werde )

Geile Pötte hier, bin echt neidisch


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Februar 2010)

Du kannst es ja mal "ausprobieren"...
Aber dein 775 System ist auch nicht wirklich geeignet weil dein P5Q-DLX ja sehr FSB schwach ist 
Und ehhm "das erste mal" würde ich immer alte Hardware bentutzen...

Aber die nächste Session wird auf jeden fall geil!!!
8800GTS+Otti Pot+i7=ne Menge Punkte 
Dazu muss ich sagen das die 8800GTS schon unter Luft ziehmlich rennt!!!
Ich muss mal House anschreiben ob er evt. so freundlich ist und mir einen V-Mod bei der Karte macht.


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

@Lower 
können wir machen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

So, ich habe mal die Politur Paste und denn Dremel rausgeholt.
Ein bissle nachpoliert und das Ergebnis kann sich doch sehen lassen.^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (21. März 2010)

Habe gehört, dass Ü50 bald einen Pot braucht :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich zum FusionPot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pot ist aber noch nicht verlötet und poliert. Weitere Bilder gibts wenn er fertig ist


----------



## Ü50 (21. März 2010)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten
Boha sieht der gut aus.


----------



## Lower (21. März 2010)

@der8auer:

awwww zu schön  werde mir einen solchen von dir kaufen! Aber erst Ende des Sommers 

lg


----------



## 3V!L (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal kompliment an dich Roman, sehr gute Arbeit, Respekt


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2010)

Jau, ein Pot in der8auer-Qualität 
Und wann testest du ihn zum ersten mal? ^^


----------



## 3V!L (30. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Jau, ein Pot in der8auer-Qualität
> Und wann testest du ihn zum ersten mal? ^^



Dann wenn ich die passende Hardware habe


----------



## Alriin (30. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Pot... da hat Roman gut gearbeitet... nur der weiße Fetzen da drunter nimmt ihm etwas den Glanz.


----------



## Lower (31. März 2010)

Hier mein erster Pot 

danke Roman  

ist ein baugleicher wie der von 3V!L




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


@ Alriin:


----------



## 3V!L (31. März 2010)

@ Alriin: brauchte eine helle Unterlage und was anderes war nicht in Reichweite


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Immer diese Ausreden...


----------



## Lower (31. März 2010)

Gulfiiii    

ich will dich auf Platz 1 sehen Alriin


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen... habe keine Grafikkarte da um ordentlich Global Points zu machen. Naja, im Gesamtranking (mit Hardware-Points) schon, aber das dauert jetzt ca. 2 Monate bis ich die durch hab.


----------



## der8auer (3. Mai 2010)

Endlich neuer Stoff 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (3. Mai 2010)

Ist ja mal geil Roman   

lg


----------



## CoNtAcT (4. Mai 2010)

@ Roman, das ist ja der Hammer, ich habe mir auch am Montag Material für neue GPU Pötte geholt!
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2010)

Na dann frohes Bohren  Bin mal gespannt wie die nachher aussehen.

Das Material von mir ist übrigens auch zum größten Teil für GPU Pots (die Vierkant)


----------



## CoNtAcT (5. Mai 2010)

Da jetzt meine Bohrmaschiene repariert ist, kanns ja weiter gehen. Gerade bei GPU-Pötte geht die meiste Zeit fürs bohren drauf.
Werde aber euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar keine Frage jetzt zu einem "Pot" bin auch kein Hardcore OC, aber habe sowas mal mit interesse angesehen auf der CeBit und Frage mich nun bei welchen Temperaturen Stickstoff oder Helium in Flüssigform gelagert werden und wann deren Siedepunkt ist bzw. Gefrierpunkt?

Währe doch mal Interessant, i7 980X mit Flüssigheilium Kühlen und dazu dann 4 5870 oder 4 GTX480. Was man damit wohl reißen könnte. Ok, als zuschauer oder Leihe leicht gesagt, kostet auch nen Haufen Geld die Sachen.


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Mai 2010)

Flüssiges Helium wurde ja bereits bei einigen AMD PII's benutzt, beim i7 bringt es wegen des CB und CBB wohl aber keinen Vorteil gegenüber flüssigem Stickstoff.


----------



## zcei (5. Mai 2010)

Was macht ihr eig mit dem Bohrverschleiß? Wieder "rückverkaufen"?


----------



## theLamer (5. Mai 2010)

Da Jan565 kein Extrem-OC'ler ist, wird (denk ich) er gleich fragen: CB? CBB? 
Also:
CB = Coldbug, ab einer bestimmten Temperatur arbeitet die CPU nicht mehr... und die liegt beim i7 meist über -150°C
CBB = Cold boot bug, bei einer bestimmtem Temperatur bootet nix mehr, die Temperatur ist höher als beim COldbug, aber normalerweise nutzt man ja den Reset-Knopf 

Flüssiges Helium ist also schlichtweg zu kalt für den 980X, deshalb verwendet man nur Flüssigstickstoff (LN2) oder DICE (Trockeneis)

greetz


----------



## Jan565 (5. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Da Jan565 kein Extrem-OC'ler ist, wird (denk ich) er gleich fragen: CB? CBB?
> Also:
> CB = Coldbug, ab einer bestimmten Temperatur arbeitet die CPU nicht mehr... und die liegt beim i7 meist über -150°C
> CBB = Cold boot bug, bei einer bestimmtem Temperatur bootet nix mehr, die Temperatur ist höher als beim COldbug, aber normalerweise nutzt man ja den Reset-Knopf
> ...



Ah, danke für die erklährung. Gut zu wissen um das mal ein wenig mehr zu peilen. Schließlich bekommt man von solchen dingen als Normaler User kaum was mit und versteht nun mal nicht viel von der ganzen Materie.


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eig mit dem Bohrverschleiß? Wieder "rückverkaufen"?



Ich gebe es immer meinen Bruder mit, wenn er von seiner Firma Alteisen entsorgt.


----------



## der8auer (6. Mai 2010)

Ich verkaufe es wenn ich entsprechend viel angesammelt habe. Mittlerweile sind es schon wieder ~30kg


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Mai 2010)

@Roman, ich warte immer, bis so 10 kg habe. Aber 10 kg an Bohrspäne ist ja auch nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Frisch aus der Produktion  

3480g schwer und aus einem Stück 

Politur fehlt noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2010)

Göttlich - Vollkupfer sieht halt immer noch am besten aus.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2010)

woho, am WE benchen Zcei und ich mit dem Fusion Pot, ich freu mich !!!


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Wow.
Welche Wandstärke hat der denn im unteren Teil bevor der sich verjüngt?


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Die Wandstärke beträgt im oberen Teil 16mm. Nach unten hin wird das Loch vom Druchmesser her etwas kleiner. Dadurch wird auch die Wandstärke durch den Kegel nicht kleiner


----------



## CoNtAcT (7. Mai 2010)

So sollts sein! 
Wie lange hast du für die Bohrung gebraucht und welchen Durchmesser hat diese?


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Mai 2010)

Mein erster selbstgebauter Vollkupfer Pot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. Mai 2010)

Und wehm wird wohl dieser Dice Pot gehören? Kleiner Tip, ist für die NB eines Rampage Extreme!


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Mai 2010)

@Contact

Mach bitte ein Bild wo er drauf sitzt in Action oder nur zur Probe


----------



## Mexxim (17. Mai 2010)

das kann ich dir machen- ist meiner   ....ich weiß ja nicht ob Contact ein Rampage extreme grad da hat^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. Mai 2010)

Sorry, leider habe ich keins. Ich bin kein Intel - Gegner, aber AMD gefällt mir einfach besser.....


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Mai 2010)

Mein AMD macht auch sehr gute Dienste (Ich liebe mein Opteron185). 

@Mexxim bilder wären super.


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2010)

Heya!

Viele viele Arbeitsstunden später wurden hieraus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
7x Vollkupfer GPU Pots (Gewicht ~2850g)
2x Vollalu GPU Pots
*
Durch die Multi-Halterung sollten die Pots auf alle gängigen Karten passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Loch für den Temperaturfühler wurde so nahe wie möglich an der GPU angebracht und reelle Werte zu liefern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Loch mit 40mm Durchmesser + Kegel sollte das Einfüllen des Kühlmediums einfach gestalten. Um eine größere Oberfläche zu erreichen, wurden 2,5mm tiefe Riefen in die Seite eingearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Versionen im Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Größenvergleich aufliegend auf einer 9800GT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch das hohe Gewicht sollten die Pots auch bei aktuellen (Thermi!) Karten sehr gut puffern. Bei GPUs ohne IHS muss man vorsichtig sein.
Abstützen des Pots ist Pflicht!

Abschließend werden die Pots noch poliert und mit dem nötigen Haltematerial (Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Muttern, Rändelmuttern, Backplate) ausgestattet. Bilder davon werde ich auf jeden Fall noch nachliefern.

So Far


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Mai 2010)

Super Arbeit Roman , die sehn gut aus - weiter so


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2010)

Da war doch was, Heute angekommen.
Na ja, die Bilder sind nicht gut aber man kann erkennen was es ist.
Habe vergessen die Gewindestangen ins Bild zu legen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Mai 2010)

@ Roman
Die GPU Pots sehen wirklich richtig gut aus!

@ U50
Schöner Pot!
Aber hattest du dir nicht auch einen Fusionpot bestellt???


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Mai 2010)

echt schöner pot Roman

hätte ich irgendeine karte mit digitalen spannungsregler oder die fähigkeit richtig zu löten, könnte ich einen gebrauchen. naja, leider kann ich beides nicht machen

wie viele hast du von den kupfer pots gemacht?(gpu)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @ Roman
> Die GPU Pots sehen wirklich richtig gut aus!
> 
> @ U50
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was ich damals bestellt hatte, ich kenne ja nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen dem den ich jetzt habe und einem Fusionpot
 Roman hat mir sicherlich das geschickt, was ich damals bestellt hatte.


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2010)

@ Ü50: Ja das habe ich  Deiner ist auch besser als der Fusion Pot.

@ Eiswolf: 7x GPU Pots aus Kupfer

@ Gamer: Danke


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2010)

@der8auer

zu Teil 1 / ich hatte auch keine Bedenken.
zu Teil 2 / das wollte ich hören nur das Beste ist gerade genug für mich
Auch, wenn ich noch nicht damit umgehen kann


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Die Pots sehen richtig heiß aus  - einer gehört mir ^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (21. Mai 2010)

Hey Mexxim,

hier die Bilder:


----------



## Katze32 (21. Mai 2010)

dies is mein erster Pot und der wurde natürlich vom meister persönlich hergestellt
_*danke Roman das ist eine erstklassige Arbeit, einfach nur klasse der Pot*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (21. Mai 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Hey Mexxim,
> 
> hier die Bilder:


Hey CoNtAcT,

ohne dir und deiner gewiss sehr lobenswerten Arbeit jetzt zu nahe zu treten: findest du es nicht etwas Dreist, die Pots von der8auer immer 1:1 nachzubauen? Sieh das bitte als konstruktive Kritik, um in Zukunft eventuell auch mal über eigene Konzepte nachzudenken. Die Mittel und das Können hast du jawohl.


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Mai 2010)

@ CoNtAcT
Die GPU Pots sehen wirklich vielversprechend aus.

@McZonk
Ich glaube das liegt daran das Romans Pots einfach die bessten sind und eine Eigenkonstruktion von Contact nur schlechter werden kann


----------



## CoNtAcT (22. Mai 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hey CoNtAcT,
> 
> ohne dir und deiner gewiss sehr lobenswerten Arbeit jetzt zu nahe zu treten: findest du es nicht etwas Dreist, die Pots von der8auer immer 1:1 nachzubauen? Sieh das bitte als konstruktive Kritik, um in Zukunft eventuell auch mal über eigene Konzepte nachzudenken. Die Mittel und das Können hast du jawohl.



Dreist ist, wenn mann alle Maße, Verschraubungen, Bohrungen, Fräsungen usw. kopiert und dies wie du sagst 1:1 nachbaust.
Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, egal ob CPU oder GPU Pot:

CPU Pot:
Grundlage 1:Boden:meist Kupfer mit einer großen oder mehreren Sacklochbohrungen evtl. auch überlappend!
Grundlage 2:Kupferrohr: meist zwischen 40 und 54 mm Durchmesser!
Grundlage 3:Halterung: hier kommt nur POM in Frage!!!
Grundlage 4:Isolierung: Armacell

GPU Pot:
Grundlage 1:Kupferboden: ahnlich wie oben!
Grundlage 2:Alu Wanne: diese wird immer ausgefräst, um das Einfüllen zu erleichern
Grundlage 3:Halterung:entweder wird eine universelle Halterung verbaut, oder, oder
Grundlage 4: Isolierung:3 mm starkes Armaflex, hier gibts keine andere Methode!

usw. usw. usw.

Ich will niemanden angreifen, aber alle CPU oder GPU Pötte ähneln sich in irgendeiner weise! Jeder der einen Pot daheim hat vergleicht mal meine obengenannte Grundlagen mit seinem Pot! Fällt hier etwas auf?

Hier mal Beispiele:

upps
upps
upps
upps
upps
Lächerlich, schaut mal aufs Datum!
nochmals so nen alten Schinken
hier noch ganz interessant, gerade die unteren Pötte, ich glaube, das die bereits 1000de Male "nachgebaut" worden sind
bla bla bla....

Ich hoffe, das ich damit niemand die Illosion nehme, das nur in unserem Forum es User gibt, die Pötte herstellen.
Habe gerade mit jemandem telefoniert, der bereits in Sockel 939 Zeiten Pötte gebaut hat. Die Idee mit dem "Alukörper" auf dem GPU Pot kommt mit sicherheit von dem hier:egal.
Aber auch egal, ich drängle mich nicht vor, das Pot bauen ist nur ein Hobby von mir und nichts, was ich beruflich gelernt habe oder ausübe.
Meine Pötte sind meiner Meinung nach sehr unterschiedlich zu den vom Roman, zudem habe ich die Maschienen garnicht dafür!

Meine Meinung zu deinem Post:


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,

klar basieren alle CPU/GPU Pots auf dem gleichen Prinzip. Da will ich dir auch nichts unterstellen! Das Rad können wir ja auch nicht neu erfinden... 

Die Idee mit dem Alu Aufsatz hatte ich bereits Ende 2008. Umgesetzt habe ich es dann anfang 2009 (Hier). Weiterentwickelt habe ich es dann im Juni 2009 und umgesetzt im August 2009 (Hier). Und das habe ich so noch bei keinem anderen gesehen und zu 100% selbst entwickelt. Kommt halt komisch, dass ich dir diesen Pot ausgeliehen habe und du jetzt auch einen Pot hast der diesem schon sehr ähnlich sieht (bis auf die Innere Struktur was ja klar ist bei den unterschiedlichen Maschinen).

Kommt mir halt schon etwas komisch rüber. Hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine.


----------



## Dr.House (22. Mai 2010)

Ich als Außenstehender dachte ich erstmal "der8auer-Pot" , aber der Blick auf die Innenstruktur hat den Unterschied gezeigt - etwas schlechtere Kopie -> denn zuwenig und zu einfache Struktur für die Größe/Masse. 

Auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2010)

Wird das hier ne Hexenjagd?!?


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2010)

Nein... Denke auch wir sollten hier schluss machen bevor das ausartet. Contact und ich können das auch per PN klären.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Mai 2010)

Naja, ichverstehe ja Der8auer, das seine Idee geklaut wurde, aber ich sage mal so, "Die größte Ehre die ein Erfinder, zugetragen werden kann ist das kopieren der Erfindung!"


----------



## Dr.House (23. Mai 2010)

Keine Hexenjagt, wollte eher auf die fehlenden Struktur eingehen, noch 2 größere Löcher daneben wären besser, sonst dauert das Runterkühlen 1h  und komplett ungeeignet für Dice.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

sooooo,
Jetzt aber mal wieder zu den Pot Bildern.
Mir war langweilig und ich habe ne menge gemacht:

*1. der8auer "FusionPot" vs. CoNtAcT:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Hier mein Otti GPU Pot (Ausser Konkurenz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Gewicht
*FusionPot (Jetzt weiss Roman auch wie schwer sein Pot genau ist. Soweit ich weiss hat er keine genaue Wage )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoNtAcT Pot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Pot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Alle Drei!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oha,
Ich glaube das sind nen bischen viele Bilder.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bilder  Und danke fürs wiegen


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. Mai 2010)

@ Gamer_95, cool, das ich meinen ersten Pot nochmals wieder sehe!!!
Wann hast du den von mir gekauft, war das ende 2008, oder schon 2009?

@Roman, Deinen GPU Pot habe ich nicht nachgemessen usw.

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich ganz öffentlich für das "Kopieren" des GPU Pot Aufsatzes vom Roman, auch wenn ich ihn für meine Bedürfnisse umändern musste! 

Ich werde bald was neues Präsentieren, mal sehen, wies weitergeht!


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

@ CoNtAcT:
Das war so anfang 2009.

@ Roman:
Danke! Eigentlich bin ich nicht soo der geborende Fotograf... 
Und ehhm, das mit dem wiegen war kein problem.
Fals du mir mal irgendwann einen GPU Pot ausleihst, könnte ich dir auch sagen wieviel der wiegt 
Ausserdem musst du wirklich ne ungenaue Wage haben 
Das hier habe ich in deinem Fusion Pot Fred gefunden:
Gewicht des Kupferbodens: ~1,4kg
Gewicht des Aluaufsatzes: ~0,7kg
ca. 300g daneben


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Die Angaben waren vom Prototyp. Der war auch etwa 3cm höher als deiner. Daher die große Abweichung


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

Achsoo.
Wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Lower (23. Mai 2010)

Heyho,

ich hätte mal ne Frage: Kann man, auch wenn man keinen Zugang zu einer CNC Fräse besitzt, einen Pot bauen. Ist es in jedem Fall günstiger, als der Kauf von einem "der8auer-Pot"? Falls ja: Ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen einem Pot, wie Contacts Prototypen, und dem der8auer Fusionpot sehr groß?

lg


----------



## theLamer (23. Mai 2010)

Du siehst doch die Unterschiede in der Struktur... viele Rillen -> mehr Oberfläche -> gerade für DICE wichtig! -> der8auer-Pot hat die Nase vorn

Und sie sind auch schwerer, das ist gut für LN2, damit lässt sich die Temperatur besser kontrollieren


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

Und eehhhm,
Soweit ich weiss ist für den Potbau eine Drehmaschine genauso wichtig wie eine CNC Fräse.


----------



## Lower (23. Mai 2010)

Gut somit ist meine Frage geklärt 

Ich kaufe ihn einfach vom Bauer ^^

lg


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Das freut mich 

Habe am Wochenende auch wieder 2 neue Pots gebaut  Sind etwas günstiger als der Fusion Pot mit ähnlicher Leistung.

Ich baue die Pots z.Z. an einer konventionellen Drehmaschine. Fräsmaschine verwende ich nur für GPU Pots.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich baue die Pots z.Z. an einer konventionellen Drehmaschine. Fräsmaschine verwende ich nur für GPU Pots....



...und die POM Halterungen


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Mai 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage: Kann man, auch wenn man keinen Zugang zu einer CNC Fräse besitzt, einen Pot bauen.
> 
> lg



Ja, aber eben nur mit Umwegen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, mein erster Pot hat mich ca. 500 € gekostet! Material, Bohrer, Poliermaschiene, usw.usw.
Mir machts spaß und bin auf keinen Fall an irgendeinem Wettrüsten interessiert. 



theLamer schrieb:


> Du siehst doch die Unterschiede in der Struktur... viele Rillen -> mehr Oberfläche -> gerade für DICE wichtig! -> der8auer-Pot hat die Nase vorn
> 
> Und sie sind auch schwerer, das ist gut für LN2, damit lässt sich die Temperatur besser kontrollieren



Cool, hast du schoneinmal einen CPU Pot von mir von inner gesehen? ->Weiß ich ja nicht!!? (Ist nicht böse gemeint)

Zum Schwanzvergleich:

Ich kann auch einen Pot mit 5 kg oder mehr bauen, nur ob dies Sinn macht, das erfährt mann nur, wenn dieser getestet wird oder mann ihn selber ausprobiert. Meine Pötte sind eher für den allrounder gedacht und sollte auch so bleiben!
Hier meine zwei aktuellen CPU Pötte:


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben nur mit Umwegen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, mein erster Pot hat mich ca. 500 € gekostet! Material, Bohrer, Poliermaschiene, usw.usw.
> Mir machts spaß und bin auf keinen Fall an irgendeinem Wettrüsten interessiert.



Sehe ich auch so. Will auch nicht, dass das hier in einem Streit ausartet. 

Hast du eine Fase unten an dem neuen Cu Pot dran? Sieht recht groß aus. Nicht, dass du Probleme mit umliegenden Teilen um den Sockel bekommst.

edit: Zum Thema Geld: Ich verdiene an meinen Pots eigentlich gar nichts. Alleine das Geld für Dreh/Fräsmaschine damit wieder reinzuholen ist quasi unmöglich. Dann kommen immer die laufenden Kosten von Werkzeug (Fräser, Wendeschneidplatten usw.) dazu...


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe bei dem Kupferpot unten keine Fase dran, bei AMD funktionierts, bei INtel ist 7 cm Durchmesser einfach zu viel.
Der ALU Pot ist super für dice, aber mehr nicht. Peinlich, für den habe ich vor ca. 2 einhalb Jahren 170 € bezahlt!


----------



## Alexoc (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,
möchte mir auch mal gerne nen GPU pot bauen. Hatte aber vor den komplett aus Alu zu fertigen, da dass doch etwas einfacher zu bearbeiten ist. Was meint ihr was der für ne Leistung bringt?


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Mai 2010)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen wie die Temps werden, aber so toll werden nicht sein. Alu leitet um einiges schlechter als Kupfer.


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Mai 2010)

Ein Alublock mit einer großen Öffnung ist halt eher was für dice.
Zusätzlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das das Volumen (Masse) des fertigen Alublockes nicht mehr als ²/3 gegenüber deiner "Bohrung" sein sollte, sonst brozelt das dice weg wie nichts. Abhilfe könnte dir ein eingepresster Kupferkern an der Kontacktstelle mit der GPU geben.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Mai 2010)

Kupfer CPU-Pot geht sehrwohl ohne CNC-Fräse und Drehmaschiene.
Nur eine Zugang zu einer normalen Standbohrmaschiene und Lötkenntnisse wären sehr hilfreich. 
Von der Optik können die dann mit sicherheit nicht mit Romans mithalten,
zumindest für dice sollte das ganze aber genauso gut geeignet sein.
Realisierbar ist das ganze unter der oben genannten Bedingungen so mit 40-50 € .


----------



## Alexoc (26. Mai 2010)

Sollte ja erstmal zum testen auch gedacht sein. Ne recht gute CNC Fräse steht bei mir im Keller. Alu ist halt doch billiger als Kupfer falls dann was nicht klappen sollte. Nen Kupferkern einpressen kann ich nicht bzw. weiß ich nicht wie das geht. Was für ne Alu Legierung ist den am besten geeignet?

@ Schnitzel

Es sall ja n GPU und kein CPU Pot werden. Und für nen GPU Pot ist ne CNC Fräse schon von großem Vorteil.


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

Was für eine Fräse ists denn genau? Welches Werkzeug (Fräser, Spannvorrichtung usw) hast du zur Verfügung? Welche Kenntnisse in dem Bereich der Zerspanung hast du?


----------



## Alexoc (26. Mai 2010)

Ist von nem kleinen Händler die Fräse. hat der selbst zusammengebaut. Hat 2000 € gekostet. Hab bis jetzt hauptsächlich Teile für Modellbauautos hergestellt. Aus Alu und Kohlefaser.
Besonders gelernt hab ich das nicht sondern eher learning by doing. Spindeln hab ich ne kleine Proxxon 100W für die feinen sachen und Gravieren und ne große Bosch 500 W für die gröberen Sachen. Fräser hab ich hauptsächlich bis 2 mm durchmesser da. Müsste da also noch einen kaufen für den pot, weil mit nem 2 mm Fräse werd ich da nicht mehr froh.

Hab heute auch schonmal n Modell in Holz gefräst und das sieht schonmal garnicht so schlecht aus. Wollte hier das alu bestellen. Welche größe sollte ich da am besten nehmen? Hätte da an so 80x 60x 150 mm gedacht.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Mai 2010)

> Und für nen GPU Pot ist ne CNC Fräse schon von großem Vorteil.


Ja,da hast du recht.
Man sollte vorher lesen.
Aber ich überlege selber schon die ganze Zeit wie ich das am besten ohne Fräse hin bekomme.


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

@ Alexoc: Hast du dir überhaupt schon Gedanken gemacht wie das Teil aussehen soll bzw. hast du eine Idee?


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Roman,
kannst du mir eine WLP für meinen Pot empfehlen?


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

Hey,

ich verwende immer Amasan Wärmeleitpaste da diese auch für Minusgrade geeignet ist und nicht so zähflüssig/hart wird wie die Arctic Ceramique. 
Kannst bei mir im Xtreme-OC-VK-Thread beziehen


----------



## Alexoc (26. Mai 2010)

Ja hab ich im unteren bereich jetzt erstmal aus alu einen kleinen Block mit struktur innen für die GPU und dann oben noch n hohles vierkant draufschweißen, damit man mehr füllvolumen hat. Sollte doch ganz gut klappen oder?


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Mai 2010)

Bilder?


----------



## Alexoc (26. Mai 2010)

Mein Modell muss ich noch etwas überarbeiten. Hatte noch nen Fehler in der Zeichnung. Werde morgen dann mal das Alu bestellen und sobald es da ist gehts los mim bauen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Mai 2010)

Dann wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen und halte uns am laufenden. Vielleicht können wir dir Tipps bei der Bearbeitung geben.


----------



## Alexoc (26. Mai 2010)

Werd ich machen. hoffe das ALu kommt noch vorm Wochenende.


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Roman, so sieht er auf meinem Ram.III aus ohne Iso nur mal so.


----------



## Lower (3. Juni 2010)

Sehr geiles Board!! 

Von mir gibts dann auch Bilder mit meinem Maximus III Formula und dem Pot, aber mit Ram


----------



## Dr.House (3. Juni 2010)

Neues Spielzeug ist gestern aus Ami-Land gekommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sorry für schlechte Quali, nur Handy-Cam zur Hand.

Das Teil ist etwas schlecht verarbeitet und muss nachgeschliffen werden. Für 52€ incl. Versand und 3 Tage Versandzeit gerade noch okay.  Wird am WE eingeweiht


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2010)

@Dr.
was wird denn damit gekühlt?
Muss ich das auch haben?


----------



## Dr.House (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn du das nicht weißt dann brauchst du es auch sicher nicht 

Das ist ein Ram-Pot


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein RAM Kühler 
Nein, das ding braucht eigentlich kein Mensch ausser der Doc...
Aber trotzdem, schönes Ding! 

@ House
Ist der GPU Pot schon angekommen???

Edit:
Misst, House war schneller...


----------



## Dr.House (3. Juni 2010)

Das Teil braucht keiner wirklich, eher für Fun.  Ob es was bringt teste ich ja noch. Muss alles kalt sein ,ohne Ausnahme 


@ Gamer_95 

Pot noch nicht da, hoffe aber morgen.

Genug OT, ab jetzt wieder Bilder


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Juni 2010)

Hast du nicht angst das deine GTs abrauchen??
Die dinge kannst du ja nicht wirklich isolieren...
Und im schlechtesten Fall läuft noch Wasser in den RAM Slot.
Aber naja, ich werde das Ding ja bald live sehen


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2010)

@Dr. 
dann streiche ich das Teil von meiner gerade erstellten Liste


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juni 2010)

Zählen auch CAD Entwürfe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

Die CPU/GPU Pots sind so weit fertig  Habe den ersten schon für ein paar Bilder poliert. Mir fehlen allerdings noch die Halterungen um sie auf CPUs zu schnallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Etwas mit der Blende der Kamera gespielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Juni 2010)

Na wenn der Pot nicht geil aussieht

Hut ab Roman 

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juni 2010)

Sieht geil aus,aber Kolabiert da nicht jede Karte Sofort?
Oder wie der Trekkie sagen würde - die strukturelle integrität ist gefährdet.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

Nein. Der Pot muss aber immer abgestützt werden. Sonst kann es wirklich zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Lower (9. Juni 2010)

sieht nice aus 

lg


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe dieses glänzende Ding geht an den Kaiser. Die letzten beiden waren ja nicht so schön.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

Jap da liegst du richtig 

Diesmal bekommst du 5 hochglanzpolierte Pots


----------



## CoNtAcT (9. Juni 2010)

Sehe super aus und gute Idee!
Hast du die schon getestet?


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

Danke!
Nein das muss Alriin für mich übernehmen 

Komme im Moment zu nichts außer Potbau...


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juni 2010)

Kannst mir gerne einen zum Testen schicken, als CPU-Pot, in 2 Wochen gibt es wieder LN2. 


Sieht echt glänzend aus. 

Als GPU-Pot wäre mir einfach zu fett.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

Uh bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Halterungen bis dahin fertig habe und dann noch Versand  Aber ich gebe mein bestes. Ansonsten kann ich dir auch gerne den hier mal zukommen lassen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-25.html#post1792384


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juni 2010)

Oh, der ist mir noch lieber. Hast gleich ne PN.   *Sabber*


----------



## Lower (10. Juni 2010)

Sag mal Roman, wie möchtest du bei diesem Pot die Isolierung realisieren?

Ach und ich wäre natürlich an einem Testsample interessiert


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2010)

Da wird es 2 Isolationsvarrianten im Lieferumfang geben. Ein mal für die GPU Verwendung und ein mal CPU.

Werde 10mm Matten entsprechend zuschneiden und zusammenkleben.


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke!
> Nein das muss Alriin für mich übernehmen
> 
> Komme im Moment zu nichts außer Potbau...



Da werd ich ein Extreme Review draus machen.... sonst komm ich eh nie zu so was. Ausserdem gibt es wenige die so oft LN2 benchen und dem entsprechend Ahnung haben. 

Wie heißt eigentlich mein erster? Nur "CN-Pot"?


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2010)

Jap das kann nur gut werden 

Dein erster isz ein CX-Pot. CN ist dieser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-17.html#post1181145


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Juni 2010)

Wie ist der Pot eigentlich zu händeln, mehr Auflagefläche geht ja garnicht! Abgesehen vom hohen Aufwand.


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut unter DICE und unter LN2 wenn man keinen Coldbug hat, da dieser sehr niedrige Temperaturen erreicht. Problematisch wird es wenn man den Pot bei z.B. -130°C halten will da er durch die geringe Masse zu größeren Temperaturschwankungen neigt.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2010)

WElcher? Der CX oder der CN?


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2010)

CN  Der gefräste mit den Löchern in der Mitte.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich werd es ja eh selbst sehen. Freue mich schon aufs testen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juni 2010)

Die Idee von deinem Pot ist auf jeden fall nicht übel. Als Kühlung für eine Grafikkarte finde ich denn auch zu groß. Wie sieht der beste Dice Pot aus? Muss mir irgent wann jetzt Kupfer besorgen dann kann baue ich mir mal einen, da ich derzeit noch an eine Drehbank dran komme.


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2010)

Hier ein neuer Northbridge Pot von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Juni 2010)

ist das meiner!?

super geil!!!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

Hammer 
Weiter so 
mfg


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> ist das meiner!?
> super geil!!!!



Jep das ist deiner. Freut mich, dass es deinen Vorstellungen entspricht  Muss aber noch neue Gewindestangen holen 

@ -Masterchief-: Danke


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Juni 2010)

Kein problem.
Echt genial das Ding!
Auffer EOS wirst du den dann mal in action sehen.
Aber bei der Session mit Atanas mache ich auch nen paar Bilder


----------



## Dr.House (15. Juni 2010)

*Made by der8auer - die neueste Kreation des Meisters
*Ist heute gekommen, ich darf den nächste Woche einweihen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Schöne feine Innenstruktur*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ram-Pot made by KingPin   Schlechte Qualität und keine Bohrung für Tempfühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte nach 20 min leider Wasser am Board an der Seite trotz Isolierung und musste abbrechen, konnte nicht mal testen ob es was bringt . Nie wieder, aber schöne Fotos werde allemal.


----------



## Alriin (15. Juni 2010)

Schön... aber nicht wichtig. Da fällt mir immer Nick.ua nach seinen unglaublichen 500MHz Referenztakt ein "...only a powerfull Fan...". 

Immer diese Edith: WOW... was das???


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Juni 2010)

@ House
Hat der RAM die Session überlebt???
Und ehhm hat der Pot überhaupt was gebracht? 

Der CPU Pot ist schon cool.
Bin gespannt wie der sich soo im vergleich zu meinen Fusionpot macht.

Edit:
Habe das unterm Bild gerade übersehen 
Das mit dem "hat das was gebracht" ist dann wohl hinfällig.
In manchen fällen ist Knetradiergummi doch von vorteil.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Und ehhm hat der Pot überhaupt was gebracht?


Ich denke schon 
mfg


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2010)

@ House: Ist aber schnell angekommen 

Ist der CPU Pot irgendwie angelaufen oder sieht das auf den Bildern nur so aus? 

RAM Pot finde ich eigentlich auch ganz cool. Nur schwierig zu isolieren. 

@ Gamer: Auf jeden Fall. Die skalieren gut auf Spannung und Kälte.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Gamer: Auf jeden Fall. Die skalieren gut auf Spannung und Kälte.



Spannung ist definierbar.
Intel kann dem RAM wegen Speichercontroller in der CPU sowieso nur 1,65V geben wenn du dir deine CPU nicht schrotten willst


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2010)

Intel vielleicht. Gebe meinen Elpidas immer ~1,75V-1,8V beim Benchen und da ist noch nichts gestorben.


----------



## Dr.House (15. Juni 2010)

@ Roman

die Beleuchtung im Raum war schlecht und Handy-Cam erklären alles.   Glänzt wie ne Rakette.    Germany 12 Points.  USA - ZERO (0) Points

@ Gamer_95

Ram lebt. Isolieren ist sehr schwierig. Das Board muss mit Knete an den Seiten isoliert werden (kommt bei mir nicht in Frage). Ram war trocken, nur aufm Board war ne Menge Wasser neben den Slots nach 20 min. und musste auftauen, deswegen auch 8800 GTX -SLI nur schnell gebencht wurde , jeweils nur ein Run   Das holen wir aber bald nach 


@ Ram-Spannung

1,8 Volt und mehr sind unter Kälte kein Problem   Intel sagt auch nicht beim i980X  2,0 Volt draufknallen, tuen aber alle


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Juni 2010)

OK, ich bin gespannt 
Aber das manche Leute ganricht mit Knetgummi isolieren wollen kann ich garnicht verstehehn *kopfschüttel*
Wenn du den Pot auffer EOS nicht einsetzt kannst du mir den auch vielleicht mal ausleihen.
NB= Sub Zero, CPU=Sub Zero, RAM=Sub Zero...
Das wehr doch mal was !?


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2010)

Da es bei einem Bilderthread bleiben soll:


Habe gehört, dass Barisan auch einen Pot braucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Juni 2010)

Top arbeit bei all dein containern!

so nen dice container wäre auch was feines für mein 875k aber da fehlt noch der mut dazu,aber wenn ich ma ein brauch bist du meine erste anlaufstelle  (irgewann brauch ich das noch ich weiss es )


----------



## Alriin (15. Juni 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Ram-Spannung
> 
> 1,8 Volt und mehr sind unter Kälte kein Problem   Intel sagt auch nicht beim i980X  2,0 Volt draufknallen, tuen aber alle



Ich nicht. Maximal 1,95V für 2D. *g*


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2010)

Oha ihr gebt aber trotzdem ganz schön viel Spannung o.0

Hier habe ich gerade mal 1,7V gegeben. http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...erpi_32m_core_i7_extreme_975_6min_49sec_800ms Muss mal schauen was mit dem Kit mit 1,8-1,85V geht.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder Bauer und House!

Bin mal gespannt wie der sich unter LN2 macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

Wieso haben jetzt eigenlich alle aufeinmal neue CPU Pötte!?

@ Crash
Schöner Pot!
Besonders die Gravur


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2010)

Und noch ein paar Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wieso haben jetzt eigentlich alle auf einmal neue CPU Pötte!?
> 
> @ Crash
> Schöner Pot!
> Besonders die Gravur



@Gamer

Danke made by Bauer^^  Neu ist er aber nicht wirklich Hab ihn schon ein paar Wochen 

@Bauer 

Was sagst zu meiner Frage im Vorigen Post!?


----------



## Domowoi (16. Juni 2010)

Der kleine Pot sieht ja süß aus 
Ich dachte NB extrem zu kühlen bringt es nicht?


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2010)

@ Crashstyle: Welche Frage 

@ Domowoi: Kommt ganz aufs Board an. Bei den nForce (vorallem 790i) Chipsätzen bringt es eine Menge. ca. 30 FSB waren dadaurch bei mir mehr drin.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Crashstyle: Welche Frage


 
Ob sich sein Pot auch unter LN2 gut macht!? 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ob sich sein Pot auch unter LN2 gut macht!?
> 
> MFG



Genau die^^


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2010)

lol



			
				CrashStyle schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wie der sich unter LN2 macht.



Ist wohl einer eine versteckte Frage.

Dr.House und Alrrin haben einen baugleichen Pot. Kannst ja schauen was man damit so alles erreichen kann


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2010)

Roman, 
die WLP ist angekommen.
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen für eine Woche Urlaub bekomme, damit ich meinen Pot mal ausprobieren kann


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich dachte NB extrem zu kühlen bringt es nicht?



Also schaden kann es aufjedenfall nicht.
RAM Sub Zero Kühlen bringt eigentlich auch nichts.
Aber manchmal bringt es doch was 
Ich glaube es liegt immer daran ob man daran glaubt.
Ich gebe bericht ob der Pot was bringt.


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juni 2010)

OMG, einfach geil. 
Willste das Board auffer EOS benchen???


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2010)

Hehe danke 

Wer weiß  Hab ja mehrere davon 

Problem ist nur, dass die alten AMD CPUs so einen "tollen" ColdBug haben...


----------



## Domowoi (23. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich beeindruckend auch wenn mir die runden persönlich bessergefallen.


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2010)

Mir auch. Aber die runden kann man nicht zusätzlich auch noch auf Grafikkarten schrauben wie diese


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber kein AMD-Board!


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2010)

Doch das ist ein AMD Board  ASUS L1N64-SLI WS. Auch bekannt als AMD Quadfather 4x4 


Hier Bilder des Pots montiert auf einer GTX275 Lightning 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2010)

Oooh... ein Sockel F. Und davon hast du mehrere????


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2010)

Ja 2 Stück  Inkl. 4x FX-74 und 2x FX-72. Bin z.Z. noch auf der Suche nach 2x FX-70


----------



## mistamagma (23. Juni 2010)

Heyy, em ,der GPU Kühler sieht ziemlich geil aus...*sprachlosguck*....

mal ne frage, was kostet denn sone kiste Trockeneis ??


Gruß
SVen


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juni 2010)

trockeneis-direkt.de
Da siehst du die Preise


----------



## mistamagma (23. Juni 2010)

garnichtmal so Teuer wie ich mir vorgestellt hatte^^


----------



## Turrican (23. Juni 2010)

der pot sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (24. Juni 2010)

die eckigen pots sehen perfekt aus finde ich! 

p.s. so einen sockel habe ich bei amd noch gar nicht gesehen. dachte erst, dass es ein intel board wäre.


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2010)

Danke  Ja das board ist sehr sehr selten. Hat mich bei der Veröffentlichung 480€ gekostet


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Juni 2010)

Der Pot sieht sehr schich aus 
Hat er da mit der Lightning schon sein erstes EOS Opfer gezeift! 

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiss hat er die Lightning schon seitdem sie auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juni 2010)

WOW Roman, du bist Gott 
Das Ding sieht so geil aus !


----------



## der8auer (25. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Der Pot sieht sehr schich aus
> Hat er da mit der Lightning schon sein erstes EOS Opfer gezeift!
> 
> MFG



Danke 




Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss hat er die Lightning schon seitdem sie auf dem Markt ist.



Die Karte habe ich etwas nach dem Release aus den USA importiert.




Professor Frink schrieb:


> WOW Roman, du bist Gott
> Das Ding sieht so geil aus !



 Danke


----------



## lehni (27. Juni 2010)

Die Twin Tower  auf dem Asus L1n64 sehen richtig gut aus.
Respekt


----------



## der8auer (26. August 2010)

der8auer *CX* rev2:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



CX rev1 zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Kovsk (26. August 2010)

Na das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus Roman 

Ein wenig mehr Kupfer würde aber nicht wehtun  Einfach noch 2 cm Puffer Zone direkt under die Bohrungen 

Zumindest wäre das für LN2 mit starken CPUs gut


----------



## der8auer (26. August 2010)

Danke 

Größere/schwerere von dem Typ baue ich bereits  Der kleine ist eher für DICE gedacht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. August 2010)

Ich weiß kommt jetzt doof! Aber für was das alles. Bekommt ihr damit ein24/7 Betrieb hin???


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Wirklich Nice Roman 
Bin auf den "großen" gespannt 

Gruß


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß kommt jetzt doof! Aber für was das alles. Bekommt ihr damit ein24/7 Betrieb hin???



24/7 net. aber bei ner großen Session ist 24/2 drin


----------



## Mega Rage (8. September 2010)

Hier ein Paar Bilder von meinem Pott made by Otterauge:
Danke an Eiswolf für die schnelle Lieferung und die nette Verpackung .


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2010)

viel spaß mit dem pot, falls du noch fargen hast, schreib einfach ne pm

ps: in 3-4 wochen gibts neue pötte für mich^^


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2010)

Teksha 4-Way Aufsatz. Allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig. Geht dann an Hollywood!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Danke an meinen Bro für CNC Programm schreiben usw.


----------



## Dr.House (8. September 2010)

Sehen echt super aus die Aufsätze für die Ami-Pötte 

Ich will auch ne CNC-Fräse haben, Programme schreibe ich dann selber  sabber

Hollywood schuldet uns dann noch Fotos vom ersten Einsatz.


----------



## Lower (8. September 2010)

Schicker Aufsatz,

der Laminat gefällt mir!!  

lg


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2010)

Ist mein neuer Benchraum inkl. Heimkino 

Ich poste noch mal Bilder wenn das Teil fertig ist!

@ House: Programme kann ich auch selbst schreiben  Er hatte einfach die Zeit dafür und mehr Erfahrung


----------



## Otterauge (14. September 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Sehen echt super aus die Aufsätze für die Ami-Pötte
> 
> Ich will auch ne CNC-Fräse haben, Programme schreibe ich dann selber  sabber
> 
> Hollywood schuldet uns dann noch Fotos vom ersten Einsatz.



Hollywood... der Kerle hat unbedingt nee Rev. 4 haben wollen... mich zuges... mit PN´s wie ich dann alles fertig hatte kann er sich plötzlich nicht mehr melden... 

@der8auer ich hoffe du hast dir dein Einsatz vorher honorieren lassen.

Den benchen wir auch nochmal... das macht echt Fun hat aber auch seine tücken...


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2010)

Jo bei mir lief alles glatt. Kann mich nicht beklagen 

Dein Trichter ist einfach p0rn  Wieviel Liter gehen denn da ca. rein?


----------



## Otterauge (21. September 2010)

Nächsten schritte laufen... mußte aufhören weil ich dringend Heim mußte... 

Der wird sich noch sehr verändern also noch keine großen Tipps

YouTube - MVI 5692


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2010)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal nach einer menge Masse + Oberfläche aus  Bin mal gespannt was das wird!


----------



## zcei (21. September 2010)

Wäre er nicht bei LN2 Dice würde ich sagen, das wird ein Passiv-Mora


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. September 2010)

ne, ein Passiv Kühler für eine GTX 480.


----------



## Otterauge (23. September 2010)

Nicht wirklich

Guggst du hier... Dice Extrem, Der LN wird nächste Woche fertig...


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Zümlüsch klein die Bilder^^

Aber ne gute idee für mehr Oberfläche  Wann wird das Teil testgebencht? 

Gruß
zcei


----------



## Otterauge (23. September 2010)

Bald von Eiswolf...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. September 2010)

Direkt zur Einweihung des I7 875K

Da passt sicherlich ein halbes Kilo Dice rein

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

Wie viel Masse hat denn der Kupferboden?


----------



## Otterauge (23. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung der ist auf geringes delta T gebaut, viel fläche um fluxx zu reagieren.

Der LN Pot wird eine sicher nicht leicht


----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2010)

So sieht`s mit Halter aus...


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2010)

Schöne Arbeit  Da passt wirklich eine Menge DICE rein!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. September 2010)

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten

Ich bin gespannt, was du mit den übrigen 7 kilo Kupfer machst

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Otterauge (27. September 2010)

Das ist jetzt in Arbeit...


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

hrrr das sieht schonmal gut aus 

Bin sicher, du kriegst da was schönes raus 

Auf der GamesCom: (mit Franzosen gesprochen)
"Who made that Pot?"
"Oh it's a german one, maybe you know him?"
Frink sofort: "Otterauge"
"right!"

so nen 4kg LN2 Teil


----------



## Freakezoit (27. September 2010)

Super Arbeit Otti sieht sehr gut 

Bin mal gespannt wie der sich so macht


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. September 2010)

rohmasse beträgt etwa 7 kilo.

dieser wird jetzt auf LN2 abgestimmt. also deutlich feinere "stäbe" als beim Dice pot und eine große masse. 

beim ln2 muss ja nur eine flüssigkeit rein, beim dice immerhin große pellets.


ich bin grad am überlegen, wie du die struktur mit dem alurand in verbindung bringst, aber das wird Otti schon gscheit machen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Otterauge (28. September 2010)

Ich will ja das der Alu Mantel lediglich das LN nach außen dicht hält, mehr Funktion hat es nicht.

Habe schon zwei Nuten Gefräßt mußte aber Zeitig heim wegen Zahnarzttermin.... Morgen habe ich schulung und Do... mache ich ihn bis zim Bitteren Ende....

Es wird feiner aber nicht zufein, wir haben mit LN sehr viel Energie die Nah an den Kern gebracht werden muß und die Menge muß auch stimmen... 

Bin selber gespannt was das gibt


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2010)

DoubleImpact Pot @ GTX275:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Otterauge (30. September 2010)

Roman die Rillen kommen mir bekannt vor 

Ging weiter heute, leider habe ich den letzten 6mm Fräser gehimmelt und ich muß Morgen neue holen. Das Loch in der Mitte wird noch Konisch gemacht  und außen kommt auch noch was


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2010)

Wow was ein krankes Teil o.0 

Ein mal abkühlen -> Eine Stunde benchen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. September 2010)

just LOL

das teil musst du unbedingt wiegen^^


----------



## Mega Rage (30. September 2010)

Wie groß ist der denn, passt der überhaupt auf ein Board??


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Oktober 2010)

6x8x12,5 cm

bin gespannt, was noch so alles damit passiert.


----------



## Otterauge (1. Oktober 2010)

Bisschen habe ich noch geschafft, fehlt nur noch die Feinarbeit und die Mitte da kommt noch etwas knowhoffffffffffffffffff
Ist noch im Rohzustand...

Der Kühler wird 60x80x150hoch, der Kupferklotz ist den Innenmaß angepasst so das ca. 0,5mm zum Alu platz außen Rum ist


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. Oktober 2010)

"Holzauge sei wachsam!" das ist ja ein Monster, wenn der nicht kühlt dann weiß ich auch nicht, wie schwer ist der denn?


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2010)

@ Otti: Also das ist definitiv an Oberfläche nicht mehr zu übertrumpfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Mega Rage (1. Oktober 2010)

Das reicht ja für mindestens 10 Setups 

Btw: Die Eckigen Pötte sind für CPU&GPU oder?


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2010)

Jap die 5 eckigen aus Kupfer


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. Oktober 2010)

hm, habe ich ein knick in der pupille? ich zähle immer nur Pötte mit 6 Ecken oder die sind rund.


----------



## zøtac (1. Oktober 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> hm, habe ich ein knick in der pupille? ich zähle immer nur Pötte mit 6 Ecken oder die sind rund.


Also ich zähl nur 5 eckige Fusion Pötte aus *Kupfer* 
Ich hätt gern von jedem eins  Nette Samlung


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Oktober 2010)

@Otti :
Wat da fuk 
Das ist aber ein ordentlicher Bursche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otterauge (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja der Ht viel Arbeit gemacht, Morgen kommt der letzte schliff dann ist alles fertig...


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Oktober 2010)

was soll eigentlich so ein Monster kosten?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Oktober 2010)

genug, um nie wieder einen pot zu kaufen


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Oktober 2010)

das befürchte ich ja auch.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur Rohmaterialkosten 230€

aber die arbeit die Otterauge hier reinsteckt ist echt jeden cent wert. 

Dice benchen ist jetzt vom 15. bis 17.10. ist ein fester termin.


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Otterauge (5. Oktober 2010)

Eben das Paket geschnürt.....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Oktober 2010)

So,

Paket ist da

Table schonmal aufgebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pötte sind erstaunlich leicht. Der Dice pot wiegt eigentlich fast nichts und der ln2 pot knapp 3 kg.

Unten im Table muss ich mir noch ne halterung für NT und Festplatte bauen, aber das kann auch später kommen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Oktober 2010)

so erste richtige pics.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (8. Oktober 2010)

Sieht lecker aus 

Bin mal gespannt wie die Teile so sind 

Aber dass der Dice Pot "fast nichts" wiegt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 

Der sieht iwie schwer aus^^


----------



## Mega Rage (8. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie die Teile so sind
> 
> ...



Da ist ja im Prinzip nur der Boden aus Kupfer der Rest ist ja Alu 

@Eiswolf: Coole Pots


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Oktober 2010)

den dice pot konnte ich grad mit der küchenwaage wiegen.

1,29 kg

leider geht die waage nur bis 2kg. da geht der ln2 pot drüber...


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich..... sieht geil aus.....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Oktober 2010)

hab mal das Fassungsvermögen des Dice Pots gemessen. 550 ml Wasser^^

wegen der isolierung muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. ich denk grad an 4 Arma platten die ums eck mit klebeband befestigt werden. so sollten die 90° Winkel kein Probem darstellen. bei einer normalen runden iso entseht ein oval, das an den langen seiten nicht deckt...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2010)

Gibt auch extra Armaflex Kleber.
Sähe nicht so ........ aus.

BTW: Sehen schon Geil aus die Dinger.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Gibt auch extra Armaflex Kleber.
> Sähe nicht so ........ aus.
> 
> BTW: Sehen schon Geil aus die Dinger.




armaflex kleber? hast du nen link? das wäre natürlich die beste lösung^^


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2010)

Nee, ich weiß das nur von unsern Isolierern - aber ich schau mal ob ich was finde.

Edit:
Direkt der erste
Günstig : Preisgünstige Produkte im Sanitär- und HeizungsshopBadshop-web.de , Brensbach: Heizungs- und Sanitärbedarf
Oder auch hundert andere wenn du Armaflex und Kleber eingibst.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Oktober 2010)

der kleber muss aber auch bei -190°C halten

sowieso so kurzfristig muss ich die klebebandlösung hernehmen. für dice ist das net soo schlimm. mal schaun was sich machen lässt


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Oktober 2010)

kauf die doch selbstklebendes Armaflex!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2010)

Jep. Selbstklebendes 13-19mm Armaflex sollte reichen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Oktober 2010)

ich will ja das zeug net an den pot kleben.^^ aber danke für den tipp


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

Dann kleb es auf irgendwas dünnes, das du dann um den Pot legst.
Hauptsache du musst nich aus knapp 20mm Schaumstoff etwas viereckiges biegen, sondern kannst die Ecken zuschneiden.


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja um selbstklebendes wirst du nicht rumkommen, Armaflex Kleber würde ich lassen wenn du das Arma wieder abbekommen willst


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find dein Wasserzeichen das beste an dem Bild


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt,
aber die Struktur vom Potinneren sieht auch ncith schlecht aus.
Ist das ein Prototyp von einem neuen Alu-Dice Pot?


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist nur ein kleiner NB-Pot  Nichts neues also.

@ Professor Frink:  Ja das ist wahr. Das Logo hat meine Schwester extra entworfen *gg*


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Oktober 2010)

Wow, und du solltest sowohl auf Pot als auch auf der Unterlage mal staubwischen 
relativ unvorteilhaft das Bild


----------



## Lower (13. Oktober 2010)

Very nice Roman - meiner?


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2010)

Könnte deiner werden. Sucht noch einen Besitzer


----------



## Lower (13. Oktober 2010)

Hehe  

1 November war doch ausgemacht?


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Speedoo (6. November 2010)

Hallo!

hier ein paar Bilder mit Dice und  dem*  FusionPot v.2  *
von der8auer !!!! 

Der POT ist wirklich super ! 

War das erste mal das ich Dice genutzt habe  Super Sache!

ich hätte nicht gedacht das man so wenig davon braucht, ich habe mir 2x6kg gekauft! Dann habe ich ca.5 stunden (19.00 - 24.00 Uhr) gebencht und hatte gerade mal aus einer Box die halft (3kg) raus, und war eigentlich fertig! Was nun? 
Also am nächsten Tag, ne andere CPU und noch ne runde !!
​


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2010)

*der8auer SpecOps-Pot* 

Eckdaten:


Multi-Sockel-Support (A, 939, 775, 1156, 1366, AM2(+), AM3)
Schwarz eloxiertes Aluminium
~1200g Gewicht
Besonders günstig und für Einsteiger geeignet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2010)

roman dreht durch^^ hey deine dinger werden immer krasser.


----------



## zcei (9. November 2010)

Lecker 

Besonders geil sieht das bestimmt aus, wenn dann auf dem Schwarzen das weiße Eis kommt 

 nice work


----------



## Freakezoit (9. November 2010)

Hui Roman der sieht doch mal , gut aus


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

wo blieben die FULL NICKEL pots?^^


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2010)

Danke Jungs 

@ Vaykir: Nickel kommt auch noch


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

kostet auch nur nen halbes vermögen warscheinlich 

vllt schafftest ja bis zum 11.12. nen muster mitzubringen.


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2010)

Rohmaterial liegt seit etwa 2 Monaten bei mir rum... Leider ist die CNC Fräse aktuell defekt und ich weiß nicht wie lange der Hersteller noch für die Ersatzlieferung braucht.


----------



## McZonk (9. November 2010)

Tolle, ungewohnte Optik, Roman! Die Idee ist super, die Umsetzung passt definitiv auch. 

Und jetzt hopp hopp: Fusionpot mit vernickelter Base und schwarz eloxiertem Aufsatz.


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2010)

Danke Chris 

FusionPot rev3 ist schon in Arbeit  Aber vorher kommt noch was besseres


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

.... und das wäre?
Full-cover-mainboard-graka-cpu-pot-all-in-one 

aber geile pots auf jeden fall. ich hoffe, ich hab son ding auch mal aufm meinen brettern.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich hab son ding auch mal aufm meinen brettern.



die pots von der8auer kosten nicht die welt.


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

ich kenn seine preise XD
aber wie heist es so schön? "one step after the other"


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2010)

Was das wohl wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## zøtac (12. November 2010)

Schaut richtig cool aus! (Wortspiel )
Vielleicht die Nickel-Pötte?


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2010)

Imho ist das aber Alu


----------



## Dr.House (12. November 2010)

Ja aber wahrscheinlich der Alu-Aufsatz zum vernikelten Kupferkern 

@ Roman

lufte endlich das Geheimnis please


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ja aber wahrscheinlich der *Alu-Aufsatz* zum vernikelten Kupferkern
> 
> @ Roman
> 
> lufte endlich das Geheimnis please



Da liegst du schon mal richtig  Den Pot dazu muss ich aber erst noch fräsen. Programm habe ich heute geschrieben. Mal schauen wann ich dazu komme. Vorallem muss ich erst mal einen Fräser für 200€ kaufen lol


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

verkauf nen paar prototypen


----------



## Ossiracer (12. November 2010)

Anpassbarer Pot c:
Mit den Aluringen auf die gewünschte Größe anpassbar o.O


----------



## Speedoo (19. November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich und nen Kumpel haben versucht einen Dice Pot für Grafikkarten zu bauen! 

Habe ein paar Bilder gemacht !! 

Die Kühlfläche ist Alu und von innen hohl am der Kontaktfläche ca. 1 -1,5mm Stark der Rest ist aus einer Art "Plastik" Poli... irgendwas habe ich vergessen! 

Dadurch ist der Pot sehr leicht, was für Dice wohl von Vorteil ist habe ich irgendwo gelesen!

Der Alu Kopf ist ja innen hohl so das das Dice möglichst dicht an dir GPU heran kommt!

Das "Plastik" hat auch den verteil das es isoliert und so hoffe ich die Temperaturen möglichst niedrig bleiben !!

Ich werde den Pot nächste Woche mal Testen.

Was meint ihr da zu ? ist die idee gut oder schlecht!


----------



## Schnitzel (19. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes.
Da der Kunstsoff aber auch keine Pufferwirkung übernehmen kann wird's mit den Temperaturen ziemlich auf und ab gehen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## Speedoo (20. November 2010)

Wie meist du das mir der Pufferwirkung ?
die braucht man doch nur wenn das Dice alle ist oder ?
Ich dachte so lange der Pot voll ist übernimmt das das Dice !


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2010)

Pufferwirkung ist wichtig beim Umschalten zwischen Idle und Load. Also z.B. beim starten des Benchmarkes. Da wird die Temperatur sicherlich einbrechen. Aber der Pot wird für kleinere Karten sicherlich ausreichen


----------



## Speedoo (29. November 2010)

Hallo!

Habe letztes Wochenenden mit dem Pot (Kunststoff) mit Dice auf einer GF4 TI4200 im Einsatz gehabt.
Am Pot ist leider keine Bohrung für einen Temperatursensor also konnte ich die Temperatur nicht genau auslesen aber er hat Super funktioniert, allerdings glaube ich nun auch nicht das er für "Neu" Grafikkarten geeignet ist!

Ich glaube das mit dem Puffer könnte dann ein Problem sein! 
Weil der Pot (der Kunststoff nicht der Alu Kühler) nicht kälter wie ca. -35°C wird beim Einsatz von "Dice" !!
Ein gutes hat der Pot aber auch bei mehr Stündigem Einsatz gibt es keine Probleme mit Kondenswasser! Ich habe den Pot zwar Trotzdem mit Armaflex isoliert allerdings nur mir 3mm selbstklebendem, das hat gereicht!


----------



## Alexoc (27. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal mein wunderbarer CPU Pot. Getestet hab ich den noch ned aber am 6.1 gibts wenigstens dice.


----------



## Otterauge (21. Januar 2011)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das der von mir ist

Nu ist er feddich.. 3,2Kg tendenz zu LN 
Aber da geht schon was rein und wenn man die Karte runter kühlt und dann den benchmark startet wird der sicher nicht nervös


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Otti 

Mit welchem Material hast du zwischen dem Kupfer und dem Alu abgedichtet? 

Echt nice der Pot


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2011)

Ich wage mal ne Prognose ....... mit nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2011)

Das nix quillt bläuchlich hervor...


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Januar 2011)

> Das nix quillt bläuchlich hervor...



Genau 

Und ich möchte wissen, was dieses bläuliche ist


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2011)

ups
Dann ist es Hylomar.
http://www.hylomar-original.de/
Denk ich mal.


----------



## Otterauge (21. Januar 2011)

Nö kein Hylomar... weiß auch gerade nicht wie es heißt.... ist aber egal. beides geplant hätte also Nivea sein können


----------



## p1nk3y (18. Mai 2011)

Soo endlich ist er da.  Wenn alles gut lauft, ist am We erstmal Dice Session .
Hoffentlich hält der Pot an der Graka. Ist echt schwer.


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2011)

Solltest du den Pot an einer GraKa montieren dann denke daran ihn auf jeden Fall zu unterlegen z.B. mit Armaflex. Die Last sollte dann auf dem Mainboard liegen und nicht auf der Karte.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

Soviel Kupfer... wahnsinn. Wieso verwendet ihr eigentlich keine Riser-Adapter um die Graka horizontal ausrichten zu können?
Damit sollten sich doch viele Speziallösungen einsparen lassen.

> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j...PCI-Express-PCI-E-16x-Riser-Card-SLPS057-.jpg


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

Made in China 

Wo willsten die Graka dann hinlegen?
Die breiten Kabel sind doch viel zu kurz...


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

Na auf dem zweiten PCI-E (dem unteren) und dann 90° zur CPU hin umlegen so dass die GPU nach oben zeigt. Der Platz sollte dann schon dicke ausreichen. Durch das 8cm Kabel  ansich sollte man ja noch weitere 3cm zur Unterkante des Mainboards von der CPU wegkommen.

Wie gesagt.. Ich hab von der DICE/LN2 Geschichte keinen Plan und wenn es Sinn machen würde dann würdet ihr es ja so machen. Nur wüsste ich gerne weshalb da der Riser-Adapter nicht funktioniert bzw keinen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

90° zu cpu knicken wird wohl net gehen, weil die cpu auch gekühlt werden muss. kannst höchsten nach unten klappen, aber dann zeigt die gpu nach unten und du hast mehr salat als vorher. das klappt also net so gut.

mal davon abgesehen, dass viele bencher beim gpu benchen auf der cpu auch nen pot haben. wird also dann erst recht nix


----------



## prost (21. Mai 2011)

Ist das dann nicht ein bisschen hektisch wenn man andauernd Dice/LN2 in CPU+GPU-Pot nachschütten muss?
Man will ja auch noch benchen^^

Aber die Pots sehen echt toll aus... So viel massives Kupfer


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2011)

@ Vaykir: Stimmt so nicht ganz, das geht sehr wohl gut. Die Idee mit dem Kabel für die Graka wurde schon öfters aufgegriffen, musst mal bei xtremesystems schauen, da gibs auch Bilder von dem Ding in Aktion. Vorteil ist halt echt, dass du nen CPU Pot raufschrauben kannst, der meist deutlich mehr Masse hat als nen GPU-Pot und auch Kondenswasserprobleme am PCIe-Slot nicht auftauchen, gerade bei LN2 nen Problem wenn man nicht gewissenhaft isoliert.

EDIT: Hier schau selber (Bilder bei xtremesystems aus dem Thread geklaut )



> Ist das dann nicht ein bisschen hektisch wenn man andauernd Dice/LN2 in CPU+GPU-Pot nachschütten muss?
> Man will ja auch noch benchen^^
> 
> Aber die Pots sehen echt toll aus... So viel massives Kupfer


DICE is entspannt (ok nicht ganz so entspannt wie Kokü aber fast), eher sogar langweilig  - LN2 mit CPU und Graka subzero is schon ne Herausforderung, vor allem wenn beide Coldbugs haben und/oder der sweetspot gehalten werden muss... Also 980X und GTX580 ist schon relativ schwer, wenn man alles am äußersten Limit übertakten will, wie bei einem Weltrekordversuch 
Sowas wie alte P4's/Athlon XPs oder so mit LN2 zu benchen is nich schwer, die haben ja kein CB etc und man macht einfach den Pot voll bis sich -196°C einstellt


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

Machen die Riser-Kabel dann eigentlich Probleme? Signallaufzeiten / Asynchronitäten


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Wenn man allerdings im SLI eine reinsteckt und die andere per Kabel anschließt  - weiß nicht wie/ob das da läuft


----------



## Ossiracer (22. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mal behaupten dass bis auf mehr Microruckler nicht viel passiert. Laufen wirds bestimmt


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. Juni 2011)

Wievile kostet denn ein solcher Cu-Pot? Und wo gibts den zu kaufen?


----------



## Kev95 (30. Juni 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Wievile kostet denn ein solcher Cu-Pot? Und wo gibts den zu kaufen?


 
der8auer baut solche Pots.
Wenn du 100 Posts hast kannst du sein Angebot ja mal im Marktplatz angucken.
Da sind echt schöne Pots dabei, der neue Kombi-Pot (GPU/CPU) hats mir angetan...


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juli 2011)

kupferpötte meist so 180-250€ (neu).


----------



## Kev95 (1. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kupferpötte meist so 180-250€ (neu).


 
Kombi-Pots oder wie man die nennt, sprich unten Kupfer und oben Alu, sind billiger. 

Ich muss demnächst unbedingt mal zu meinem Kumpel die 5-Achs CNC-Fräse bewegen und meinen ersten Pot fräsen.
*
Hat jemand Erfahrungen im Fräsen von Pots?*
der8auer dreht seine Pots soweit ich weis.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juli 2011)

naja der beast pot von roman kostet auch um die richtung. preise incl. montagematerial und armaflex natürlich.

cpu pots (bzw. zylindrische pots) sollte man auch drehen. ist wesentlich einfacher als fräsen.


----------



## Major Blackbird (1. Juli 2011)

Dann werd ich mal fleißig Posts samnmeln gehn...
Was hat das für einen Effekt, wenn der ganze Pot aus Kupfer ist? Wichtig für die Wärmeübertragung ist ja nur der untere Teil.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Kombi-Pots oder wie man die nennt, sprich unten Kupfer und oben Alu, sind billiger.
> 
> Ich muss demnächst unbedingt mal zu meinem Kumpel die 5-Achs CNC-Fräse bewegen und meinen ersten Pot fräsen.
> *
> ...


 
Ich drehe *und* fräse meine Pots. (Siehe BEAST Pot in der Signatur)

Wozu 5-Achsen fräsen? Mehr als 3 Achsen bringen dir bei Pots nichts...




Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal fleißig Posts samnmeln gehn...
> Was hat das für einen Effekt, wenn der ganze Pot aus Kupfer ist? Wichtig für die Wärmeübertragung ist ja nur der untere Teil.


 
Bei größerer Masse hast du geringere Temperaturschwankungen unter Last und kannst Lastspitzen besser kompensieren.


----------



## Kev95 (1. Juli 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wozu 5-Achsen fräsen? Mehr als 3 Achsen bringen dir bei Pots nichts...


 Das ich nur drei brauche ist mir klar.
Ich mach das mit einem Freund, in der Firma seines Vaters.
Da gibts nur 5-Achs-Fräsen...


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2011)

Was hast dir denn genau vorgestellt?


----------



## Kev95 (1. Juli 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was hast dir denn genau vorgestellt?


 Bei meinem ersten Pot?
Erstmal was einfaches, aber schon komplett aus Kupfer.

Muss mich sowieso schlau machen auf was man achten sollte.
Hab keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Extremen Kühlmethoden. 

Mein Kumpel wollte sowieso mal was "Handwerkliches" machen und dann ist mir die Idee mit nem Pot gekommen.
Material haben wir genug, die Maschinen auch nur an den Erfahrungen haperts...
Ich würde sagen Trial & Error.


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Juli 2011)

Bei der8auer 

MfG


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. März 2012)

Sieht aus wie eine kleine Privatarmee


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2012)

Whuaaoo, sind das die neuen?!


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2012)

Jap 

Halterungen fehlen aber noch und ich brauche einen passenden Namen


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2012)

kannste mal pic vom gesammten pot machen bitte?


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2012)

Kommt noch. Ist noch nicht komplett fertig


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2012)

Es geht voran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (16. März 2012)

Drehst du die Fase mit nen 45° Meißel oder stellst du den Oberschlittein auf 45° und drehsts mit nen Normalen?


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2012)

Das zweite. Auch wenn das mein erster Voll-CNC Pot ist und ich ihn nicht mehr selbst gedreht habe 

So große Fasen sind schwer mit einem 45° Meißel - vorallem bei Kupfer.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. März 2012)

Macht ihr da mal ne Live-Benchsession mit Livestream oder so ? Würde da mal zu gerne zuschauen

Die Bilder sehen ja mal derbe aus


----------



## Schnitzel (16. März 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> So große Fasen sind schwer mit einem 45° Meißel - vorallem bei Kupfer.


Ja, das fängt dann leicht an zu rattern....wäre aber auch ne Interessante Optik.
Was bringen die auf die Waage?


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2012)

Etwa 2,2 kg


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2012)

Meine Fresse, wer kauft die denn alle?


----------



## Vaykir (18. März 2012)

<= der da


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> <= der da


Alle?


----------



## Vaykir (18. März 2012)

Alle 14 Stück!
Ne, natürlich nur einen


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. April 2012)

Der sieht aber schnieke aus 

Wird wohl langsam Zeit, dass ich deinen alten Voll-Kupfer-Pot mal in Rente schicke.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

Danke 

Werde den Pot morgen mit Crazzzy85 testen. Danach werde ich ihn veröffentlichen. Dann gibts auch Details zur neuen Struktur


----------



## derNetteMann (6. April 2012)

Sieht Gut aus Roman


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2012)

Danke 

Mach sich sehr gut unter Kälte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. April 2012)

Hast du schon wieder LN2 nachbestellt?


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2012)

Ne war nur DICE  Habe mit crazzzy85 für die HWBot Competition gebencht.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. April 2012)

Achsooo... wenns nur Dice war 
Ihr verrückten Kerle


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

Bei LN2 wären die Gewindestangen, Muttern, Federn und Halteplatte auch vereist


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

Sieht echt professionell aus, meine Herrn. Ich mein, ich hab keine Ahnung. Aber das ist schick!


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Pots für Team KATANA (Japan) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Juli 2012)

Jetzt sprengt er sogar schon den Japanischen Markt. ^^


----------



## SchnickNick (15. November 2012)

Was das wohl wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (15. November 2012)

Memory Pot?


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

Exakt 

Bis Triple channel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oberfläche der HS muss noch etwas mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet werden, evtl. poliert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Struktur wurde relativ einfach gehalten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus  Ziemlich ähnlich dem Design, was ich auch gerade baue. Wird mit Sicherheit gut funktionieren 

edit: Wie sieht bei dir der HS zum RAM genau aus? Wie befestigst du den RAM? Einfach nur dazwischen klemmen?


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

Ja so hatte ich das mit dem RAM vor. Ob man an den Enden noch Gewinde schneidet um ihn zu verschrauben muss ich schauen ob der Platz reicht.

Hab überlegt die HS mit so kleinen Modellbauklemmen die per Feder spannen zu fixieren bevor der eigentliche Pot drauf kommt.
Was hast du dir dazu überlegt?


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2012)

Ich hatte auch an beide Varriaten gedacht, aber passende Klemmen leider nicht gefunden :/

Deshalb hab ich die Lösung gewählt die Heatspreader zu verschrauben.

edit: an welche Klammern dachtest du?


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

Naja, HS kann man ja noch andere machen 

Die Klemmen habe ich nur zur Montage der HS gedacht bis diese mit dem Pot fest verschraubt sind, danach müsste ja noch genug anpressdruck vorhanden sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sergmann (25. November 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, welchen Pot der Roman baut, ein Pot für RAM fehlt mir noch 
Roman wann hast die ersten Bilder von?


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2012)

Es kommen in den näcshten Wochen einige neue Pots von mir 


Fat GPU Pot
Slim GPU Pot
CPU LN2 Pot
CPU DICE Pot
RAM Pot

Bilder kann ich noch keine Posten. Kommt aber bald


----------



## sergmann (25. November 2012)

Bin schon mal auf den LN2 und RAM Pot gespannt, bis jetzt fahre zwar gut mit dem dicken Otti-Pot, was neues ist aber nie verkehrt


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Es kommen in den näcshten Wochen einige neue Pots von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Roman Sag mal hast du auch irgendwelche Pläne mal Vollkupfer LN2 Pots herzustellen
Und noch ne Frage, kannst du mir ein Stück Pom senden, ohne Löcher, einfach nur das Pom?
Falls ja, dann sende mir bitte mal ne PN diesbezüglich


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2012)

Ja das kommt auch 

Wie groß muss das POM-Stück denn sein? Muss schauen ob ich was passendes da habe 

Jetzt mal was neues zum Thema Fat GPU Pot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (26. November 2012)

Tja mit konventionellen Fräs- und Drehmaschinen hat man gegen 5-Achs natürlich keine Chance


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja das kommt auch
> 
> Wie groß muss das POM-Stück denn sein? Muss schauen ob ich was passendes da habe
> 
> ...



Wie immer richtig gute deutsche Qualität von dir
Kannste schon ne grobe Einschätzung geben, wie tief man für das Meisterwerk in die Tasche greifen muss


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> Tja mit konventionellen Fräs- und Drehmaschinen hat man gegen 5-Achs natürlich keine Chance



Von meinen neuen werden 25-30 Stk. pro Pot gebaut. Das kann man auf konventionellen nicht mehr machen und vorallem könnte das keiner bezahlen 




Moose83 schrieb:


> Wie immer richtig gute deutsche Qualität von dir
> Kannste schon ne grobe Einschätzung geben, wie tief man für das Meisterwerk in die Tasche greifen muss



Ziemlich tief  Gerade der GPU Pot ist was neues und hat nicht nur eine langweilige Löcherstruktur. Das ist sehr aufwändig und kostet. Alleine das Rohmaterial kostet 120€ für das Teil.


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2012)

> Ziemlich tief  Gerade der GPU Pot ist was neues und hat nicht nur eine langweilige Löcherstruktur. Das ist sehr aufwändig und kostet. Alleine das Rohmaterial kostet 120€ für das Teil.



Cool, da ich meinen ja immernoch net wieder habe, kannste mir ja den neuen direkt als Testexemplar zukommen lassen


----------



## SchnickNick (27. November 2012)

Du stehst aber schon selber an der Hermle ?  sonst ist das ja garnichtmehr mit Liebe gemacht


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2012)

Nein. Ich mache seit Mitte diesen Jahres nur noch die CAD Entwürfe und gebe diese an gewisse Firmen weiter. Diese fertigen dann meine Teile. Anders rechnet sicht der Pot-Bau in diesen Massen einfach nicht.
Am Montag war ich bei der Firma vor Ort und habe mir die Fertigung des ersten Teils angeschaut und wir haben den Prozess noch etwas optimiert. Daher die Bilder.


----------



## SchnickNick (27. November 2012)

Achso ist das  also wird nur noch das Rohmaterial von dir eingekauft. Auf jeden fall sehr Ambitioniert!


----------



## sergmann (27. November 2012)

Bin gespannt, was schönes dabei raus kommt, sieht auf alle Fälle vielversprechend aus


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2012)

Danke 

So viel kann ich noch zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2012)

Wieviel bessere Temps bringt der Schriftzug ? 

Nice Roman


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2012)

Wieviel wiegt das gute Stück


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2012)

Also das Rohteil wiegt schon mal 6 kg 

Aber es wird eine Menge weggefräst  Denke es bleiben ca. 3 kg übrig.


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2012)

Das geht ja noch
Mein neuer Vollkupfer CPU Pot bringts auf 5kG Fertiggewicht


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2012)

Ich habe mittlerweile die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Masse nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt sinnvoll ist. Du kannst natürlich einen CPU Pot bauen, welcher 30 cm hoch ist und aus Vollkupfer ist. Das Gewicht ist sehr hoch, aber das bringt nicht unbedingt vorteile. Mal abgesehen davon, ob die CPU einen CB hat oder nicht.

Der Wärmefluss innerhalb des Kupfers ist sehr langsam. Du könntest also oben am Pot noch -190°C haben und unten schon -100°C. Du müsstest LN2 nachkippen, um die Temperatur zu halten und der obere Teil des Pots ist nutzlos.

Wie sind denn die Maße deines Pots in etwa? Also Außenmaße.


----------



## Ratracer008 (29. November 2012)

Das mit LN2 ist mir einfach zu teuer und zu riskant. 
Ich schau mir lieber eure unterkühlten  oder überhitzten CPU's an.

Ratracer008


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2012)

Durchmesser 80mm, Höhe 170mm unten die Bodenplatte ist 57mm 
Ist aber noch in Bearbeitung


----------



## SchnickNick (1. Dezember 2012)

Neues von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt ja noch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Mist...


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## SchnickNick (5. Dezember 2012)

Hier das Kupferbödchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpresst und fertig ist das Werk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sergmann (13. Dezember 2012)

Roman wie schaut's aus, gibt's paar Bilder mehr?


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2012)

Gutes Timing  Die Pots sind heute fertig geworden. 27 Stück an der Zahl.

Habe morgen noch eine Prüfung an der Uni. Deshalb konnte ich noch keine Bilder machen. Morgen Nachmittag werde ich das nachholen - versprochen


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

sehen bestimmt geil aus


----------



## teurorist (13. Dezember 2012)

xd seit vorher hab ich ein otti klon gesehen  aber n1 ist ja auch ein gutes Design  er sollte stolz sein das so gut ist


----------



## sergmann (13. Dezember 2012)

Bin auf den LN2 Pot und den RAM-Pot gespannt.


----------



## SoF (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Kühler von Vince bekommen - very nice


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

geiles Teil! Was kostet der


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2012)

sergmann schrieb:


> Bin auf den LN2 Pot und den RAM-Pot gespannt.


 
Fat GPU Pot kommt zu erst. SLIMs nächste Woche und der LN2 CPU Pot kommt anfang nächsten Jahres. Viel zu tun


----------



## FX_GTX (14. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> geiles Teil! Was kostet der


 Dragon F1 Extreme Edition 
$269.00 USD für den Pot + $40 USD Versandkosten von Taiwan nach Deutschland + 19% Einfurumsatzsteuer = ca. 280€


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (22. Dezember 2012)

meine LN2 pot´s

KPC Dragon F1 Dark
Ryba Fat gpu pot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2013)

Habe auch mal wieder was neues 

Montage- und Backplates für den neuen CPU-Pot:

Backplates - POM schwarz
Montageplatten - Aluminium eloxiert in schwarz, blau, grün und rot und POM schwarz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (8. Februar 2013)

das rot siehr sehr gut aus das grün finde ich etwas zu dunkel aber sehr schicke ich hoffe ich kann mir bald mal einen leisten


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Februar 2013)

Schick schick - hat nur den Nachteil das es im Betrieb eh recht schnell unter einer dicken weißen Schicht verschwindet.


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2013)

Danke  Die unten rechts ist aus schwarzem POM. Da gibts dann wie gewohnt weniger Eis


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2013)

Wie siehts denn mal mit dem Bild von der Struktur aus?


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2013)

Die Kupferböden sind noch nicht fertig  Sonst hätte ich das natürlich schon alles gepostet.


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjangOC (1. Juni 2013)

SORRY für OT, aber kann man die auch selber bauen, ein ln2 pot sollge doch aus kupfer sein und möglichst viel masse haben, richtig? Oder kann man einen pot in der schweiz ihrgendwo ausleihen?


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (1. Juni 2013)

EK SF3D Triple Point EVO -RAM LN2/dice Container Vs. KPC Ney Pro Pot -Ram LN2/Dice Container



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjangOC (3. Juni 2013)

Cooles Teil


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2013)

Was meinen die Experten hier-ist diese Struktur für Dice geeignet?
Der Pot wird komplett aus Kupfer werden, 200mm hoch, 70mm aussen, ca. 55mm innen - Bodenstärke dachte ich so an 25-35mm


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2013)

80% davon werden nutzlose Masse sein. Mach lieber nur ~5-8 cm Kupfer und oben eine Alurohr rein.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Experte, hab auch noch nie subzero gebencht, aber ich würde eher weniger an den Wänden machen und die Struktur am Potboden so bearbeiten, dass die Bodenfläche so groß wie möglich wird. Du willst ja nicht die Seiten Kühlen, sondern den Boden


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> 80% davon werden nutzlose Masse sein. Mach lieber nur ~5-8 cm Kupfer und oben eine Alurohr rein.



Den Kupferklotz bekomme ich für lau - von daher keine Sorgen wegen der Kosten  
Das Drehen wird unser Königsdreher mit 40 Jahren Berufserfahrung übernehmen - von daher auch keine Probleme mit der Tiefe von 200mm.
Evtl. möchte ich ja später auch noch mal LN2 versuchen und hätte dann gleich einen Pot dafür...


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2013)

Mehr Kupfer ist nicht besser. Gerade wenn du jemand erfahrenes hast dann lass dir Alu einpressen.

Wenn du mal mit LN2 benchst brauchst du mit der aktuellen Konstruktion locker 2,5 Liter zum runterkühlen. Mit weniger Kupfer vielleicht 1,5 Liter und das bei gleicher Leistung. Beim Benchen mit CBB CPUs wirst du mir das danken 

Der obere Teil hat absolut keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung weil der Wärmefluss im Kupfer ist sehr langsam ist.


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2013)

Ich werde mal schauen - abgestochen ist immer schnell  
Abänderungen kann ich ja jederzeit machen. Ich hab auch noch einen simplen Alu-Pot zu liegen den ich für die empfindlichen Cpu's nehmen kann.


----------



## monsen79 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Gallerie: LN2/Dice-Container*

ja zur verarbeitung braucht man hier nix zusagen (verfolge dies schon länger wird seid jahren immer professioneller) bräucht ein GPU-pot für ne 260 gtx und für neuere graka generationen wäre das möglich und reicht der kontakt übers forum (hier)

ps: find das mega fett seine hardware bis ans limit zutreiben (wo für braucht man sonst freizeit     )

deine hp (der8auer) auch ganz nett, cool weiter so !!!


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2013)

Schreib ihm doch einer ne PN.


----------



## monsen79 (25. September 2013)

ja hab ich gemacht und auch gleich aw bekommen (nice) jetzt is bisi sparren angesagt für gpu-pot ;D


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2014)

Mal etwas neues fürs Thema hier 

Im Bild zu sehen ist mein SLIM GPU Pot. Simuliert wurde eine 500W-Last an der Auflagefläche und LN2 im Inneren der Bohrungen. Die Außentemperatur lag bei +20°C und der Pot war in der Simulation nicht isoliert.


----------



## Chrissi (31. Januar 2014)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied vom Slim Pot zu dem Normalen. Klar der Slim ist kleiner und günstiger. 
Aber soll das mehr nen "Einsteigerpot" sein oder bekommt man den Normalen nicht bei Multi GPU Setups dazwieschen?
Und wie sehen die Temperaturen beim Normalen aus? Sicherlich besser, aber wieviel? Und was für ne Auswirkung hat das auf den LN2 Verbrauch? 
Warum ist eigentlich der CPU Pot so teuer, bzw, teurer als der CPU Pot. Ist der GPU Pot mehr Arbeit oder braucht man da mehr Material?


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2014)

Die Wärmeübertragung beim großen GPU Pot ist zwischen LN2 und Kupfer deutlich besser. Außerdem hast du eine viel höhere Masse, um Temperaturschwankungen auszugleichen. Wenn du eine GTX 780 bei 1,6 Volt und -90°C halten willst hast du beim SLIM Pot schwankungen von Plus Minus 5°C. Mit dem großen Pot kannst du innerhalb eines Grades bleiben.

Der hohe Preis kommt grundlegend erst mal vom Rohmaterial. Der Kupferblock dafür kostet alleine 110€ unbearbeitet pro Stück. Fräsen von Pot, Halterung, Vernickeln usw. treiben den Preis dann ziemlich in die Höhe.


----------



## Chrissi (31. Januar 2014)

Machen die 5°C bei -90°C so viel aus? Kenne mich da ja nicht aus, aber -90 oder -85 ist für mich beides arschkalt


----------



## MaxRink (31. Januar 2014)

JA. Schon mal mit Elektronen migration befasst?


----------



## Chrissi (31. Januar 2014)

Ne hatte in Physik und Chemie zwar ne 1-, aber das heißt nur, dass ich gut den Eindruck erwecken konnte, dass ich was wusste


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> JA. Schon mal mit Elektronen migration befasst?


 
Hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Bei Raum-Temperatur und auch darunter ist Silicium bekanntermaßen ein Halbleiter. Ab einer Temperatur von etwa 150°C wird es aber zu einem Leiter -> Kurzschluss -> CPU/GPU tot.

Die niedrige Temperatur ist nur wichtig, um hohe Spannungen überhaupt benutzen zu können. Ansonsten könntest du dich gleich von deiner Hardware verabschieden. Selbst wenn dein Kühlkörper (Pot, Wasserkühler oder was auch immer) 0°C hat, ist die Temperatur im Inneren des Chips deutlich höher. Das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mal etwas neues fürs Thema hier
> 
> Im Bild zu sehen ist mein SLIM GPU Pot. Simuliert wurde eine 500W-Last an der Auflagefläche und LN2 im Inneren der Bohrungen. Die Außentemperatur lag bei +20°C und der Pot war in der Simulation nicht isoliert.


 
Nice.
Berücksichtigt die Simulation den Siede- und Umwälzvorgang im LN2 oder wurden für die Innenwände einfach konstant -196 °C angesetzt?


----------

